# [Custo] Vous recherchez quelque chose, c'est par ici ...



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2009)

Dans un but de clarifier le sous-forum Customization je vous propose de poster vos requêtes ici pour tout ce qui concerne la customization.

Docks, fonds d'écran, icônes, skins divers, thèmes, ...

Ne postez pas directement une image de grande taille, je vous prie de plutôt utiliser les outils de capture d'images ou de pointer via un lien les différentes choses que vous recherchez.

Nous avons des membres compétents qui pourront vous aider à trouver ce que vous n'arrivez pas à obtenir.

Bien à vous.

C0rentin​


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mai 2009)

Donc j'y vais. Sous Leopard comment mettre un dock 2d fond gris, bords arrondis ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2009)

Avec Onyx tu peux mettre ton Dock en 2D en bas.


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Avec Onyx tu peux mettre ton Dock en 2D en bas.


 Oui effectivement mais dans mon cas il reste transparent, ce qui me gêne c'est le fond gris que je n'arrive pas à mettre.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2009)

Il est comme cela actuellement ?







Si oui je ne crois pas que ce soit possible de le rendre totalement opaque

À moins d'obtenir quelque chose comme cela






mais il faut contacter l'auteur ici et de modifier la couleur par toi même.


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mai 2009)

Je n'arrive à modifier la couleur du fond....pas grave je reste comme ça. Merci de ton aide.


----------



## yiougs (13 Mai 2009)

Petite question :

Je n'arrive pas à mettre en place les stacks.
J'ai rechercher les informations sur le forum mais rien qui ne m'aide vraiment ...

j'ai téléchargé l'application *Stacks in Da place*, lorsque je l'ouvre, je dois normalement y glisser les stacks que je veux non ? 
J'ai également téléchargé un "pack" de stacks, mais je comme je l'ai dit, il m'est impossible de glisser mes stacks dans *Stacks in Da place*.

Donc si quelq'un pouvait m'expliquer le déroulement complet pour mettre en places des _stacks_ !

Merci d'avance ! 

D'ailleurs ce serait pas mal que ce Topic soit épinglé non ? De sorte à ce que l'on puisse le trouver plus facilement !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2009)

Explications ici et sur le site officiel.

J'ai déjà demandé à Benjamin pour l'épinglage, j'attends une réponse  (il doit avoir beaucoup de boulot).


----------



## yiougs (14 Mai 2009)

Ah merci Corentin !
Super  J'ai réussi !


----------



## wath68 (16 Mai 2009)

Bon, alors moi je recherche une icône pour iTunes, en blanc et rouge, pour aller avec le reste de mes icônes (voir ci-dessous),
ainsi qu'une icône (toujours blanc et rouge) pour remplacer celle d'iClip Lyrics que j'ai fais (l'espèce de truc immonde avec un CD accompagné d'un bloc note).

Donc si vous avez ça dans vos archives, pensez z'à moi. En vous remerciant.






P.S : j'ai déjà les icônes Amora et iTunes 7 Replacements.


----------



## Cioranes (16 Mai 2009)

Ah non j'ai pas ça. Moi c'est blanc-blanc. D'ailleurs, j'adorerais une icône Spotify blanche. Si quelqu'un a ça dans un coin...
(bon au pire je recyclerais une itunes ou un casque mais bon)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2009)

Ça ?


----------



## wath68 (16 Mai 2009)

Mouais, pas mal, je vais le tester, merci beaucoup.

Edit : non, ça ne va pas, il faudrait que le blanc domine, là ça choque trop sur mon dock, vraiment dommage.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2009)

Regarde ici : http://christianmarx.deviantart.com/art/quot-beatsbydre-quot-96219229


----------



## wath68 (16 Mai 2009)

Merci, je vais le prendre, on ne sait jamais, ça va sûrement me servir un jour.

J'ai trouvé ça aussi :




http://apathae.deviantart.com/art/iTunes-Minuet-97918122


----------



## Kiyoshi (17 Mai 2009)

Oui moi j"ai une question !

Dans le sujet où tous le monde présente son desktop, je vois parfois de beau aperçu pour Itunes...

Comment on fait ça ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## wath68 (17 Mai 2009)

Il y a Bowtie, entre autres.


----------



## Kiyoshi (17 Mai 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Il y a Bowtie, entre autres.



Super merci beaucoup


----------



## Segaouf (18 Mai 2009)

Hello tout le monde, je cherche a donner une apparence professionnel a mon bureau sous mac. J'aimerais bien voir des creations sobre et classe qui vont dans ce sens donc si vous en avez sous la main.

Il faut que lorsque j'ouvre mon Mac au bureau, ça transpire la classe et le professionnalisme, et que tout les potos avec leur portables Windows aillent vite se cacher (h).


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Mai 2009)

La première chose à faire est de remplacer les icônes de ton dock pour qu'elles soient homogènes. J'ai un faible pour les icônes "textuelles", comme les Kobhens :






ou les Trilettres (autopromo inside, mais je les aime bien )






Enlève le maximum d'icônes de ton desk pour que le fond d'écran ressorte. Pour le fond d'écran, justement, choisis une image très simple ("Pier", dans les fonds par défaut (catégorie noir & blanc), en est un bon exemple), ou une très belle, et très simple, photographie d'un grand photographe. Surtout pas de couleurs qui pètent, à moins de savoir exactement ce que tu fais. Il y a aussi les photographies de design d'intérieur ultra-contemporain qui rendent très bien.

Pour les icônes du desk, celles qui ressemblent à des trucs en plastique transparent et dont j'ai oublié le nom font toujours leur effet. J'ose pas parler de mes globes (et puis au diable, je mets le lien ).

Pour le dock, avec Superdocker, tu pourras le changer de fond en comble. Il vaut mieux privilégier les skins très nets, des indicateurs "basiques mais pas trop", genre petites lumières (éviter la Triforce de Zelda, par exemple ) et des séparateurs quasiment invisibles.

Enfin, je te conseille l'excellent lanceur Quicksilver, pour ouvrir applications et fichiers en un clin d'&#339;il. Puis il ne faut pas oublier Exposés, intégré à MacOSX, et le Dashboard, c'est idéal pour frimer


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2009)

Pour les fonds d'écran classes je te conseille Ether, du grand art.


----------



## Any (20 Mai 2009)

oki comment on change la couleur des badge de transmission (logiciel de torrent) j'entend par badge le truc qui apparaît quand le téléchargement est fini ^^ 

ahah question pointu alors les experts !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2009)

Tu changes la couleur avec un logiciel de retouche d'images.


----------



## Any (21 Mai 2009)

non mais ou on trouve ce badge il n'apparait pas dans les ressource ^^sinon trop facil !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2009)

Si ce sont les deux fichiers DownloadBadge.png et UploadBadge.png.


----------



## wath68 (21 Mai 2009)

Je pense qu'Any veut plutôt parler de la petite pastille rouge, qui indique un téléchargement terminé.
En effet, je ne la vois pas non plus dans "Resources", bizarre.


----------



## Any (21 Mai 2009)

haha je pense que c'est une pastille du système que plusieurs app utilise ^^mais je ne sais pas ou j'en ai trouver une dans un directory bizarre mais bon je ne veux pas test pour la changer !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2009)

Ah ben voilà j'ai trouvé, maintenant comment modifier ça c'est une autre histoire :rose:.


----------



## Any (21 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ah ben voilà j'ai trouvé, maintenant comment modifier ça c'est une autre histoire :rose:.



moui c'est le bordel mais je bannirais tout le rouge de mon système muahahahah !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à vous ! Je voudrais modifier l'icône du finder avec litelicon. Mais il me faut d'abord en faire une copie. Comment dois-je faire ? Et surtout : où puis-je conserver ma copie ? (Une fois fait le cmd C, où puis-je faire le cmd V ?) Merci à vous !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2009)

Voici l'icône.


----------



## JNArno (23 Mai 2009)

Salut les gens!

Aujourd'hui, je recherche des icones d'un style japonais pour ma copine qui est fan de ce pays et dont le fond d'écran est un cerisier japonais en estampe, bordé de rose. si quelqu'un à une idée pour un set d'icones qui irait avec ce style là, je suis preneur!

merci à tous!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2009)

Peut-être ça, ça, ça et ça.


----------



## wath68 (23 Mai 2009)

Hello.

Voici quelques packs :
- http://www.iconarchive.com/category/culture/sakura-icons-by-hybridworks.html
- http://dunedhel.deviantart.com/art/Kaori-119082244
- http://interfacelift.com/icons-mac/details.php?id=1946
- http://interfacelift.com/icons-mac/details.php?id=1939
- http://hybridworks.deviantart.com/art/Yoritsuki-icons-65980168
- http://www.kidcomic.net/pjblog/article.asp?id=116
- http://dunedhel.deviantart.com/art/Geisha-119082371
- http://dunedhel.deviantart.com/art/Pack-Yuuyake-96029071


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Voici l'icône.



Super ! Merci pour le coup de main !


----------



## JNArno (23 Mai 2009)

Ma copine vous dit MERCI BEAUCOUP et que vous êtes géniaux !! 

Merci à vous, à bientôt!


----------



## wath68 (26 Mai 2009)

Alors moi je recherche un fond d'écran que j'ai vu il y a quelques temps déjà.
C'est un fond clair il me semble, avec plusieurs cibles rouges et blanches, dont certaines sont plus floues que d'autres, pour donner un effet de profondeur.

Si vous avez ça dans vos archives, pensez à moi, merci.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)

Dans le style Bokeh ? ça ?

J'ai relu le fil "Vos coups de coeur" mais j'ai rien trouvé d'intéressant pour toi, désolé .


----------



## mic27 (26 Mai 2009)

bonjour et merci encore de nous reorienter.
Je possède un PWMAC G4 sous OSX 10.4.11  ..... depuis qq temps si je le mets en veille ,il neveut plus redémarrer depuis le clavier !!!!!je suis obligé de l'éteindre au bouton arrêt de la tour !!!!!! Pb Hard ou Soft ????
merci de vos réponses 
MLJ


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)

Tu n'es pas dans la bonne section poste plutôt par ici merci .


----------



## Darkn3xx (26 Mai 2009)

Je recherche une belle icône pour Adium pour aller avec mon dock, je commence à me lasser de mon petit canard orange 
Si vous avez quelque chose n'hésitez pas


----------



## wath68 (26 Mai 2009)

WOOOHOOO j'ai retrouvé une capture, c'est déjà un bon début.
En fait les cibles sont oranges, et non rouges, désolé :rose:

Donc si quelqu'un a ce wall', j'achète :






@ Darkn3xx : tu recherches dans quel style ?

J'avais pendant un bout de temps ces icônes, car j'ai toujours trouvé le canard d'origine un peu trop maigrichon à grosse tête :
http://adiumxtras.com/index.php?a=xtras&xtra_id=3772


----------



## Darkn3xx (26 Mai 2009)

Avec ton canard ça rend déjà mieux 
En fait je n'ai pas d'icône précise en tête, je cherche juste autre chose qu'un canard, qui est design, pas rond et qui irait bien avec mon dock


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)

Hop, tu as de quoi faire .


----------



## Any (26 Mai 2009)

oki autre requete je voudrais un wall avec un serpent qui attaque ^^


----------



## wath68 (26 Mai 2009)

Je l'aime bien, celui-là :


----------



## Caddie Rider (26 Mai 2009)

Hello ! Je suis à la recherche d'icones sympas pour Mail, le carnet d'adresse et les icones d'iWork 
... Vous avez des idées ? 

Je sais que c'est un peu vaste comme demande mais j'ai jamais réussi à trouver qqch pour mail et le carnet qui me plaise... J'aimerai bien qqch de sobre... (pas de texte si possible)

Merci d'avance


----------



## Any (27 Mai 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Je l'aime bien, celui-là :



en un peu plus réaliste vous n'avez rien !
'


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)

Caddie Rider a dit:


> Hello ! Je suis à la recherche d'icones sympas pour Mail, le carnet d'adresse et les icones d'iWork
> ... Vous avez des idées ?
> 
> Je sais que c'est un peu vaste comme demande mais j'ai jamais réussi à trouver qqch pour mail et le carnet qui me plaise... J'aimerai bien qqch de sobre... (pas de texte si possible)
> ...



Mail, le carnet d'adresses, iWork.

Pour Any :









Serpents.


----------



## Caddie Rider (27 Mai 2009)

Super ! Merci bcp !


----------



## Any (27 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Mail, le carnet d'adresses, iWork.
> 
> Pour Any :
> 
> ...



merci ^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h12 ----------

ok alor comment on modifie un fichier de type artfile.bin? je veux modifier le thème de magnifique "aqua inspirate 2.1" !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h16 ----------





voici ma menu Barre je voudrai savoir comment je peut mettre une majuscule au jour et au mois ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)

Bonne chance :rateau:.


----------



## Any (27 Mai 2009)

ahhahhahahahhahhah de l'anglais ... je m'y attelle mais pour les majuscules ? je fait comment !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)

MagiCal ou  MenuCalendarClock

Wath : j'ai demandé sur le forum MacThemes, j'attends une réponse pour ton fond d'écran.


----------



## arno1x (27 Mai 2009)

et là peut être??


----------



## kriminou (28 Mai 2009)

Any, peux-tu me dire où tu a trouvé ton dock et ton fond d'écran ? Merci


----------



## Any (28 Mai 2009)

kriminou a dit:


> Any, peux-tu me dire où tu a trouvé ton dock et ton fond d'écran ? Merci



hum hum le wall ? http://badboythemer.deviantart.com/art/Grain-116511537

Et pour le dock c'est kano qui la fait et son nom est glasig dock http://kano89.deviantart.com/art/Glasig-Dock-96478497

voili voilou ^^


----------



## Kukana (28 Mai 2009)

Vous n'auriez pas un thème sympa pour Safari 4 je crois bien que quelqu'un en avait posté un bien sympa sur le forum( avec des ronds à la place des carrés pour fermer les onglets )?


Merci


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2009)

Un mod, deux mods, trois mods, quatre mods.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2009)

Moi je recherche ce fond d'écran (en plus c'est un vieux shot de moi de plus vous pouvez regarder mes anciens ).


----------



## Darkn3xx (29 Mai 2009)

J'ai trouvé *ça* pour toi C0rentin, mais ce n'est pas exactement la même couleur.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2009)

Parfait merci, un coup de recoloriage et c'est bon .


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir, je cherche un wallpaper dans le style de ceux que fait David Lanham. Quelqu'un en connaît-il ? Merci à vous !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2009)

Peut-être chez Mattahan mais il n'y en a pas beaucoup.

Sinon les fonds d'écran de David Lanham .


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2009)

Merci pour le lien, c'est joli comme tout. Je ne connaissais pas. En as-tu d'autres dans le même genre ? Ou bien des walls aux tons pastels ? Ou bien... ou bien des walls intérieurs (chambre, bureau, salon, etc.) ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2009)

Quelques beaux fonds d'écran dont certains aux tons pastels, je te laisse farfouiller un peu .

Pour l'intérieur je te conseille l'excellent artiste Ether, ici aussi (faut encore chercher).


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (1 Juin 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Je recherche une belle icône pour Adium pour aller avec mon dock, je commence à me lasser de mon petit canard orange
> Si vous avez quelque chose n'hésitez pas



Aurait tu les lien de l'icon Ical et trash stp ??
Et éventuellement celle des stacks 
Merki


----------



## Darkn3xx (1 Juin 2009)

iCal : http://MichaelCox.deviantart.com/art/iCal-Icons-97317614
Stacks : http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16795900
Trash : http://rade8.deviantart.com/art/MINIUM-15118664


*Wath* : J'aimerais trouver le wall que tu as utilisé sur *ce desk*.

Merki


----------



## wath68 (1 Juin 2009)

Impossible de retrouver la page originale, donc je te le poste ici :

*Four by Da Kine*


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (1 Juin 2009)

Merci Darkn3xx !!!!


----------



## Darkn3xx (1 Juin 2009)

Merci Wath c'est génial 

Malgré toutes mes recherches je n'ai jamais réussi à mettre la main dessus


----------



## Any (1 Juin 2009)

je voudrais un icône de iphoto en noir et blanc et plus blanc que noir ^^


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2009)

Farfouille un peu  ou ici sinon tu peux toujours prendre les Blob Au Mieux.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2009)

Hé Wath j'ai un petit cadeau pour toi c'est par ici .


----------



## wath68 (2 Juin 2009)

WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW !!!!
Trop fort ce Corentin.

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Darkn3xx (2 Juin 2009)

Ca sent le desk pour bientôt


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2009)

Oui depuis le temps qu'il le veut  .


----------



## wath68 (2 Juin 2009)

'a y'est


----------



## Selthis (13 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir tout le monde.
Il y aurait il un joli tutaux sur MacG expliquant comment on change l'aspect de son dock une fois qu'on en a téléchargé un ?
Je voudrais me mettre un peu à la custo de ma bête, mais je suis un pa largué avec les milliers de possibilités existantes, merki


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2009)

Quel Dock as-tu téléchargé ?


----------



## Selthis (15 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Quel Dock as-tu téléchargé ?



Je n'en ai pas téléchargé encore, je suis intéressé par celui qui remplace les images par du texte, mais une fois téléchargé, je ne sais pas vraiment comment l'installer.

Et aussi une autre chose : J'ai téléchargé Bowtie, et ses thèmes, mais le double clic sur un thème ne l'installe pas, j'ai le message comme quoi il est installé, mais l'aspect ne change pas.

Bonne soirée et merci


----------



## wath68 (15 Juin 2009)

Clic droit sur Bowtie ouvert, puis changer le thème dans "Themes"


----------



## Selthis (15 Juin 2009)

Ha vi, merci


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2009)

Selthis a dit:


> Je n'en ai pas téléchargé encore, je suis intéressé par celui qui remplace les images par du texte, mais une fois téléchargé, je ne sais pas vraiment comment l'installer.



Soit c'est avec CandyBar soit c'est manuellement et à placer dans /Système/Bibliothèque/CoreServices/Dock.app/Contents/Resources

.


----------



## Selthis (18 Juin 2009)

Oki merci 
Et donc pour le dock, existe il un site qui en répertorie pas mal ?
Je vais avoir du temps ce week end donc je voulais un peu rajeunir mon mac :rateau:


----------



## wath68 (18 Juin 2009)

Oui il y en a, entre autres :
- http://www.iconpaper.org/category/mac/docks
- http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewforum.php?id=2&p=1 (faut fouiller un peu)
- http://leoparddocks.com/Browse_Leopard_Docks_Designs.php
- http://www.deviantart.com/#catpath=customization/skins/macutilities/macutilities/misc&order=9
- ...


----------



## Darkn3xx (18 Juin 2009)

Pour trouver plus facilement les docks sur MacThemes 
http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=fr-fr&q=dock+site:macthemes2.net&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## Selthis (18 Juin 2009)

Merci à vous, je regarderai ça ce week end


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2009)

Plus précisément et ici aussi.


----------



## Ralph_ (20 Juin 2009)

hello, je cherche ce fond d'écran

si quelqu'un connait merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2009)

C'est durement coton avec un aperçu de cette taille mais Wath aime bien les filles, je crois qu'il pourra t'être utile .


----------



## wath68 (20 Juin 2009)

je suis sur le coup !

Edit : Veni Vidi Vici


----------



## Ralph_ (20 Juin 2009)

T'assures


----------



## Smaxintosh (21 Juin 2009)

Bonjour je cherche un espèce de Shapeshifter mais gratuit et si possible un peu moins gourmand (bien que j'ai un MBP late 2008). Juste histoire de donner un thème un peu plus sombre au thème graphite de mac OS qui n'est pas assez sombre a mon gout.


----------



## 217ae1 (21 Juin 2009)

Smaxintosh a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour je cherche un espèce de Shapeshifter mais gratuit et si possible un peu moins gourmand (bien que j'ai un MBP late 2008). Juste histoire de donner un thème un peu plus sombre au thème graphite de mac OS qui n'est pas assez sombre a mon gout.



magnifique ?


----------



## Smaxintosh (21 Juin 2009)

Génial, voire meme magnifique, a part le fait que j'ai voulu installer le theme black mac Os X et que tout marche sauf la barre du finder, ce que je voulais le plus.

J'ai d'ailleurs testé avec deux themes et c'est toujours la barre de finder qui pose probleme.


----------



## Smaxintosh (21 Juin 2009)

C'est bon, j'ai trouvé qu'il fallait décocher la transparence de la barre du finder ^^

Cependant je cherche autre chose, comment faire marcher Snapshooter sous Leopard ?


----------



## 217ae1 (21 Juin 2009)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> Cependant je cherche autre chose, comment faire marcher Snapshooter sous Leopard ?



je ne crois pas que c'est possible. (magnifique le remplace)


----------



## wath68 (21 Juin 2009)

Clic droit sur "SnapShooter.app" et cocher "ouvrir avec Rosetta".
Il a un peu tendance à planter au démarrage, faut insister des fois.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> je ne crois pas que c'est possible. (magnifique le remplace)



Tu confonds deux applications différentes .

Maintenant on préfère Picturesque pour les aperçus .


----------



## Î©mega (22 Juin 2009)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> C'est bon, j'ai trouvé qu'il fallait décocher la transparence de la barre du finder ^^?





Attends, attends, c'est ou que t'as pu faire ça?


----------



## wath68 (22 Juin 2009)

Menu Préférences Système / Bureau et économiseur d'écran / Barre des menus translucide


----------



## Î©mega (22 Juin 2009)

Oui bah y'a pas  

Screen : http://www.noelshack.com/uploads/16062009/Image1056387.jpg


----------



## wath68 (22 Juin 2009)

Tu es à jour ? (10.5.7)
C'est bizarre ça.


----------



## Î©mega (22 Juin 2009)

Yép je suis à jour.
J'ai trouver ce topic par contre, ou il semblerait que ça provienne de carte graphique et d'autres trucs

tout est là :

http://forums.macg.co/customisation/barre-de-menu-impossible-227568.html


----------



## 217ae1 (22 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu confonds deux applications différentes .
> 
> Maintenant on préfère Picturesque pour les aperçus .



ah oui, désolé, j'avais même pas remarqué. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2009)

Salut, je cherche (désespérément) un wallpaper de Francis Bacon qui serait adapté à mon écran (imac 20"). Ou alors, un wallpaper peinture dans le même style. Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ? Merci à vous !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2009)

Bonne chance  et tu peux en créer facilement avec des images ici.

Hop un petit cadre sur un fond simple ou dégradé .


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2009)

Bonjour , je recherche des icones de serie (un gros pack) et un site avec pleins d'icones.

Merci par avance


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2009)

Pour les séries par exemple ici et pour les icônes, farfouille un peu sur le forum.

On en a parlé dernièrement.


----------



## 217ae1 (27 Juin 2009)

bonjour,

je cherche le dock comme celui de C0rentin, un lien ?

bonne journée.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2009)

Ici .


----------



## 217ae1 (27 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ici .



merci beaucoup !


----------



## Didjo (28 Juin 2009)

Premier post dans ce topic, qui semble s'avérer très pratique... Bravo et merci à C0rentin (ça ne se dit plus ça d'ailleurs, ça va de soi...).

Ma première requête concernera Aurora Wallpaper Pack (Druteron). Il y a, sur le bas de la preview, une compo qui &#8211; si je la retrouve &#8211; va certainement prendre la place de mon fond... Est-ce que quelqu'un reconnait des brush Toshop (au mieux), ou un wall ?

J'ai biensûr commenté la création pour le savoir et parcurou toute la gallerie de l'auteur... Rien. Et ce n'est pas caché dans le pack à télécharger.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## JNArno (1 Juillet 2009)

Salut!

Une petite requête: j'ai pas le courage de rechercher dans les deux topics principaux :sleep: mais j'y avais vu une fois des icones textes écris en blanc sur fond noir qui me plaisaient beaucoup. Peut-être ai-je simplement rêver alors je vais vous faire une petite déscription de mon bonheur:

texte en blanc sur fond noir, nom de l'application écrit en toute lettre (et pas INET ou FFOX ou FDER) et que avec le nom de cette appli (pas comme dans les sets Kobhens ou Buble où il y a l'info de ce qu'est l'appli: SAFARI --> INTERNET en dessous, ITUNES --> MUSIC)

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide, mon bureau a besoin d'un relifting!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2009)

http://www.martinlexow.de/2009/blob-au-mieux/

Blob au mieux peut-être ?


----------



## JNArno (2 Juillet 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> http://www.martinlexow.de/2009/blob-au-mieux/
> 
> Blob au mieux peut-être ?



Oui mais non...  c'est justement ce que je veux pas: les noms des applis ne sont pas en entier et y a qqch d'écrit sous le nom de l'appli...

mais merci pour ton aide etienne!

EDIT: en cherchant un peu j'ai trouvé ça: http://forums.macg.co/5000141-post6035.html ça me plaît bien mais apparemment c'est un travail perso... bref, le même sans les coquelicots et je suis aux anges!
Je continue à chercher!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2009)

Ça ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (4 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir si il était possible de trouver l'icone de corbeille, qui va bien avec cette icone du finder:

http://img29.imageshack.us/i/adonizedfinderblack.png/



Mercii!


----------



## wath68 (4 Juillet 2009)

Apparemment l'auteur n'a pas réalisé un pack complet, donc ça risque d'être difficile d'avoir la corbeille assortie.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (4 Juillet 2009)

Merci de ta réponse, et désolé de ne pas avoir donné la source :S


----------



## 217ae1 (5 Juillet 2009)

bonjour,

je cherche les mêmes icônes que celles sur iphone pour mon mac, quelqu'un connait un lien ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2009)

Par ici.


----------



## 217ae1 (5 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Par ici.



merci beaucoup.

existe-t-il le dock de l'iphone (de préférance en 3D) ?


----------



## link.javaux (13 Juillet 2009)

J'ai vu l'autre jour une application qui se place dans le dock, et lorsqu'on clique-glisse une icone dessus, ça donne l'aperçu dans le dock de cette icone... mais je ne retrouve pas le logiciel. 

Un coup de main ?

Edit; qui cherche trouve; DockDrop


----------



## Alexander Riku (14 Juillet 2009)

http://linkjavaux.deviantart.com/art/S22-129142108


Yop ici 

Je cherche le dock et les icones utilisés par Link ici, je trouve ca superbe  si quelqu'un sait... merci d'avance


----------



## DarkPeDrO (14 Juillet 2009)

Alexander Riku a dit:


> http://linkjavaux.deviantart.com/art/S22-129142108
> 
> 
> Yop ici
> ...



Et la barre d'outils... comment je peux avoir la même que sur la photo? :rateau:


----------



## wath68 (14 Juillet 2009)

Il me semble qu'il a donné les liens, dans "Nos desktops sous OS X", quelques pages plus tôt.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (14 Juillet 2009)

J'ai cherché de la page 396 à la dernière, et je n'ai rien trouvé


----------



## wath68 (14 Juillet 2009)

Dans le même style il y a celui-ci :


----------



## link.javaux (14 Juillet 2009)

Alexander Riku a dit:


> Je cherche le dock et les icones utilisés par Link ici, je trouve ca superbe  si quelqu'un sait... merci d'avance



Tu n'aurais pas pu les trouver, je les ai faites moi-même 
Pour les icones, télécharge le pack; ici
Pour le fond du dock, regarde cette image; là





DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Et la barre d'outils... comment je peux avoir la même que sur la photo? :rateau:


Pour la barre d'outils, tu ouvres le fichier SArtfiles.bin avec ça, et tu ouvres les images 61, 62, 102 et tu "supprimes". Tu gardes le fichier, mais plus aucun pixel de couleurs doit être présent. Tu recompiles le fichier avec les outils Arttool du liens précédent et tu remplaces l'histoire. Si ta un problème dit le, j'ai peut etre été un peu vite


----------



## Alexander Riku (14 Juillet 2009)

Merci beaucoup Link, et bravo a toi surtout


----------



## DarkPeDrO (14 Juillet 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> et tu ouvres les images 61, 62, 102 et tu "supprimes". Tu gardes le fichier, mais plus aucun pixel de couleurs doit être présent. Tu recompiles le fichier avec les outils Arttool du liens précédent et tu remplaces l'histoire. Si ta un problème dit le, j'ai peut etre été un peu vite


C'est là où je bloque.
Je ne comprend pas ta phrase, comme quoi je dois ouvrir les images 61, 62, 102 et je "supprime"

Le mieux ce ne serait pas que tu me fournisse un lien pour télécharger ton SArtFille comme ça, j'ai juste à copier->coller?


----------



## Alexander Riku (14 Juillet 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> Tu n'aurais pas pu les trouver, je les ai faites moi-même
> Pour les icones, télécharge le pack; ici
> Pour le fond du dock, regarde cette image; là
> 
> ...



Si je vire ces fichiers la, (j'ai compris comment faire), le bord sera pas arrondi comme le tien ? (ca rend très bien ^^) tu as modifié une des images pour cela ?


----------



## link.javaux (14 Juillet 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> C'est là où je bloque.
> Je ne comprend pas ta phrase, comme quoi je dois ouvrir les images 61, 62, 102 et je "supprime"
> 
> Le mieux ce ne serait pas que tu me fournisse un lien pour télécharger ton SArtFille comme ça, j'ai juste à copier->coller?



le SArtfile ne contient pas que ces trois images là... enfin bon si tu veux, c'est ici


----------



## Alexander Riku (15 Juillet 2009)

Merci beaucoup 

Jvé me débrouiller now en m'amusant un peu, le bord arrondi ne marche pas, mais c'est pas très grave et quand j'utilise ton sartfile.bin avec un fond d'écran trop sombre, je ne vois rien a ce qui est marqué en haut, c'est bizarre.


----------



## link.javaux (15 Juillet 2009)

Alexander Riku a dit:


> Merci beaucoup
> 
> Jvé me débrouiller now en m'amusant un peu, le bord arrondi ne marche pas, mais c'est pas très grave et quand j'utilise ton sartfile.bin avec un fond d'écran trop sombre, je ne vois rien a ce qui est marqué en haut, c'est bizarre.



le bord arrondi c'est cor autre chose, je te le conseil pas, dès que ta une application en plein écran y a des trucs qui viendront faire moche, enfin si tu veux que je t explique dit le. 

Pour le truc que tu vois rien, c'est pas bizarre, c'est normal:
tu vas là;





tu ouvres le fichier Extras2.rsrc avec ThemePark
Et tu changes ceci comme ceci;


----------



## Alexander Riku (15 Juillet 2009)

lol, tu es un monstre, merci  En effet pour le bord arrondi, j'ai vu tes commentaires, c'était juste un test, en tout cas dommage, ca rend bien.

Le plus dur ca va être de reproduire ton dock avec tes icones, je comprend surtout pas comment tu arrives a le décaller a droite... ^^


----------



## link.javaux (15 Juillet 2009)

Alexander Riku a dit:


> lol, tu es un monstre, merci  En effet pour le bord arrondi, j'ai vu tes commentaires, c'était juste un test, en tout cas dommage, ca rend bien.
> 
> Le plus dur ca va être de reproduire ton dock avec tes icones, je comprend surtout pas comment tu arrives a le décaller a droite... ^^



super facile ça. Avec un logiciel comme Onyx, TinkerTool, SuperDocker Secret (prefpane) etc etc

tu cherches un peu (souvent onglet "Dock")


----------



## Alexander Riku (16 Juillet 2009)

Ah ok, je les avais déja installé y'a quelque temps mais pas gardé longtemps ! Thanks encore ^^


----------



## Kakarotto (17 Juillet 2009)

Comment peut on crée nos propres icones?
quel logiciel ?


----------



## twinworld (17 Juillet 2009)

pour un icône de dossier ? y peut-être des logiciels spécifiques, mais vous pouvez aussi ouvrir une image dans Aperçu, la sélectionner (commande-A), la copier (commande-C), cliquer sur le dossier dont vous voulez remplacer l'image, ouvrir la fenêtre d'info (commande-I), cliquer sur l'icône du dossier tout en haut à gauche de la fenêtre d'info, coller l'image sélectionnée dans Aperçu (commande-V).

Par extension, vous utilisez n'importe quel logiciel de dessin, Gimp par exemple, vous définissez la dimension qui vous convient. Vous dessinez dedans ce que vous voulez, sauvez en .jpg. Et ensuite suivez la procédure expliquée ci-dessus.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2009)

Le mieux étant IconBuilder avec Photoshop.


----------



## Caddie Rider (19 Juillet 2009)

Salut, 

je recherche un icone sympa pour iPhoto (j'avais le Sony D40 avant mais j'aimerai qqch dans le genre...) et pour les stacks...

Merci pour l'aide  

PS : J'ai déjà fouillé sous deviantart avec comme champ "iphoto"-->icon et je n'ai rien trouvé de vraiment sympa et original...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2009)

Essaye avec Preview c'est pas mal .


----------



## Caddie Rider (19 Juillet 2009)

Super merci bcp


----------



## JNArno (19 Juillet 2009)

Salut les gens!

je suis dans une (petite) restructuration de mon bureau, j'ai trouvé mon fond d'écran pour les vacances et j'ai trouvé super sympa le fait qu'il soit "attaché" avec du scotch :love:. du coup je me suis dit, allez hop, je trouve un bowtie avec du scotch (pas compliqué...) mais je me demandais si ça existait aussi pour adium ce genre de theme, j'ai rien trouvé jusque-là... 

je vous mets mon bureau tant qu'à faire pour que vous ayez une idée de ce qui me plairait

Merci à tous!  

Quelques petits PS moins importants  : c'est possible d'enlever l'ombre sous la barre de menu? avec magnifique certains textes (l'heure, pourcentage de batterie, titre des fenêtres) ne sont pas blanc quand j'essaie le theme black mac os x, moyen de changer ça? et si quelqu'un a un theme bowtie "scotché" mais relativement noir pour aller avec le dock et adium je suis aussi preneur (REXN, sticked et taped sont pas mal mais j'suis pas fan-fan pour le moment)!

me rend compte que ça fait assez beaucoup de demande ça :rose:
alors je vais redire une fois merci pour votre aide!


----------



## wath68 (19 Juillet 2009)

Ce n'est pas du scotch, mais peut être que ça fera l'affaire :


----------



## choumou (22 Juillet 2009)

bonjour à tous, je vous explique un peu mon problème j'ai un imac 24' et un ecran 20' en bureau étendu donc comme vous pouvez vous en doutez c'est assez complexe pour faire quelque chose de bien, si vous avez des idées de wallpaper ça m'aiderai, merci


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2009)

Mandolux quand ce sera réparé :rateau:, ici aussi et là.


----------



## choumou (22 Juillet 2009)

merci je viens de tester mais ça le fait pas la taille et la résolution des écrans est différentes donc tans pis, merci quand même


----------



## EMqA (7 Août 2009)

Je suis à la recherche de ces icones de barre latérale





et également de ce dock.




On dirait un mélange des indicateurs du dock Indicator en blanc et du dock mini led mais je me trompe sûrement.
D'avance merci.


----------



## str8 (8 Août 2009)

Salut !

Pour le Dock C'est Al Kenzo 

http://intemperie.deviantart.com/art/Al-Docks-100398774

& je pense que ce sont les indicators du Dock Duck

http://jimmyoliger.deviantart.com/art/Duck-1-0-84684830

Pour Les icones "iPhone Style Sidebar" 

http://www.mcdodesign.com/downloads/?paged=2



Sinon, pour ma pert je recherche les icones "Pry Dark Blue" De iAndrew











car sur MacTheme le lien est mort.

Dans l'espoir qu'une âme charitable passe par là, Merci d'avance


----------



## EMqA (8 Août 2009)

C'est exactement ça. Merci beaucoup.
Pour les Pry, j'en ai récupéré des mods mais pas celles que tu souhaites. Désolé.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2009)

Tu peux facilement le faire toi même avec un éditeur d'image  ou redemander à la personne sur MacThemes.


----------



## str8 (9 Août 2009)

Ouais, c'est bon... Merci d'avoir répondu


----------



## Fìx (11 Août 2009)

Salut à tous!

Je viens vers vous pour vous demander si vous saviez où sont logés les drapeaux qui apparaissent dans la barre des menus lorsqu'on les active depuis le menu saisie?

C'ui là : 


_(j'ai dans l'idée de me créer un nouveau drapeau, celui de mon cher pays....... le Groland!  )_


Je vous serai également gré de me mettre en garde si une des manip' à réaliser s'avère dangereuse! :rose:


Merci d'avance!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2009)

Il faut être prudent, regarde ici et ici .


----------



## scherel (17 Août 2009)

Bonjour, je chercherais l'icône de la poubelle sur ce dock:

http://turnpaper.deviantart.com/art/Unbreakable-Dock-113628243


Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2009)

Je ne sais te répondre mais tu peux toujours demander à l'auteur du Dock .


----------



## scherel (17 Août 2009)

Il répond dans les commentaires juste en dessous qu'il ne donnera pas le lien pour chaque icône


----------



## wath68 (17 Août 2009)

Elle a été postée il n'y a pas très longtemps dans la section "nos desktops"
un petit tour dans les pages précédentes et tu devrais trouver.

Edit : ouais ben en fait fallait remonter vachement dans les pages,
j'ai retrouvé un lien en page 401 :
http://rapidshare.com/files/255343290/Trash.zip.html


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2009)

Quel courage :rateau: .


----------



## moebius80 (19 Août 2009)

Salut, je cherche des Wallpaper pour mon iMac pour aller avec le theme stickers...
Si vous en avez ou avez des liens , je suis preneur...

A+


----------



## wath68 (19 Août 2009)

Peut-être ici :
http://iunewind.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## moebius80 (19 Août 2009)

Merci pour l'info


----------



## Spec (6 Septembre 2009)

Je recherche un icones pour itunes et j'aimerai avoir ça:







Quelqu'un connait un lien pour le trouver ??


----------



## Smaxintosh (7 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir !

J'aimerai savoir comment on recupere le png quand l'icone est contenue dans le fichier icone d'un dossier. Je m'explique, l'icone que je veux est l'icone d'un dossier, je la recup en faisant un pomme+i puis pomme+c sauf que la destination est une icone systeme donc le pomme+v est impossible, il me faut donc le png ou le icns de cette icone pour pouvoir les remplacer dans le dossier ressource de mon app.

-----------------

edit : @spec :

Tiens voila ton icone, je n'arrivai pas a dormir alors la voila toute fraiche, j'espere qu'elle te convient ^^
http://rapidshare.com/files/276650197/icone1.icns.html


----------



## Fìx (7 Septembre 2009)

Grrrr! 

J'avais pô vu ça => 




Smaxintosh a dit:


> edit : @spec :
> 
> Tiens voila ton icone, je n'arrivai pas a dormir alors la voila toute fraiche, j'espere qu'elle te convient ^^
> http://rapidshare.com/files/276650197/icone1.icns.html




M'étais amusé à lui détourer! :rateau:

J'la mets quand même tiens!


----------



## wath68 (7 Septembre 2009)

Elle se trouve dans les Resources d'iTunes


----------



## Smaxintosh (7 Septembre 2009)

grrrr, oui mais la mienne est faite main ^^

Sinon personne a d'idée pour ma question ?


----------



## wath68 (7 Septembre 2009)

Peut-être que cela peut t'aider :
http://forums.macg.co/5209031-post7.html


----------



## link.javaux (7 Septembre 2009)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> Bonsoir !
> 
> J'aimerai savoir comment on recupere le png quand l'icone est contenue dans le fichier icone d'un dossier. Je m'explique, l'icone que je veux est l'icone d'un dossier, je la recup en faisant un pomme+i puis pomme+c sauf que la destination est une icone systeme donc le pomme+v est impossible, il me faut donc le png ou le icns de cette icone pour pouvoir les remplacer dans le dossier ressource de mon app.



Soit; tu ouvres aperçu et tu fais pomme+N (pour créer un nouveau fichier que tu exportes/sauvegarde)
Soit; tu télécharge ce logiciel qui te permet de passer png<>icns


----------



## Spec (8 Septembre 2009)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> Bonsoir !edit : @spec :
> 
> Tiens voila ton icone, je n'arrivai pas a dormir alors la voila toute fraiche, j'espere qu'elle te convient ^^
> http://rapidshare.com/files/276650197/icone1.icns.html



Merci !!




wath68 a dit:


> Elle se trouve dans les Resources d'iTunes




Finallement faut pas chercher loin !!


----------



## Any (8 Septembre 2009)

Comment je peux save tout mes icone de toute mes app alors qu'il ne sont pas tous dans candybar et que je ne les retrouve plus sur le net ? ^^


----------



## wath68 (8 Septembre 2009)

Perso, je n'ai rien compris.

Un petit effort s'te plaît, merci.


----------



## Any (8 Septembre 2009)

oki alors je veux sauvegarder mes icones actuel

mais si tu veux je ne les pas tous sur candybar pour faire un icontainer ^^

genre je n'ai pas mon icone de google dans candybar mais il y est sur l'app !


----------



## wath68 (8 Septembre 2009)

Tu te crées un dossier "icônes d'origine" (ou autre nom), et tu copies-colles tes icônes là-dedans.

En général, les icônes se trouvent dans le dossier Resources de l'application (clic droit / afficher le contenu du paquet / Contents / Resources).


----------



## Any (8 Septembre 2009)

Merci je me suis dit sa aussi mais pour les icone de dossier ou celui du idisk sa pose un petit probleme ?!


----------



## wath68 (8 Septembre 2009)

Clic droit sur le dossier / lire les informations / sélectionner l'icône en haut à gauche / cmd+c
Ouvrir Aperçu / Fichier / Créer à partir du presse-papiers / enregistrer au format .png


----------



## Any (8 Septembre 2009)

styler merci ^^


----------



## Any (9 Septembre 2009)

Ha oui et comment je récupère l'icon "eject" dans candy bar que j'ai changer je ne le retrouve pas xD


----------



## Smaxintosh (12 Septembre 2009)

Euuh quelqu'un sait comment changer le thème d'iTunes 9 ? 

Les remplacement des fichiers habituels ne fonctionnent pas, on tombe sur un truc du genre "votre version d'iTunes est corrompue, veillez la re-installer"


----------



## wath68 (13 Septembre 2009)

Peut-être ICI


----------



## Smaxintosh (13 Septembre 2009)

Et aucun moyen pour utiliser le theme silent Night ?

http://dahlia-7.deviantart.com/art/Silent-Night-for-iTunes-8-2-1-124218363


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2009)

Demande une mise à jour à l'auteur peut-être ?


----------



## link.javaux (13 Septembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Demande une mise à jour à l'auteur peut-être ?



il a déjà reçu plein de message sur deviantArt


----------



## Cioranes (23 Septembre 2009)

Salut,

Depuis qu'iTunes est blanc, je me sens tout white moi aussi.
Alors il me faudrait :
- quicktime blanc
- candybar blanc
- apple blanc (l'idéal ce serait la même pomme que dans le black system, mais en blanc)

...les autres icônes ça va, je les ai trouvées, mais celles-la... grrrr...

(Pour se faire un truc tout noir, y'a pas à dire, c'est plus facile que blanc)

Quelqu'un pour m'aider? (après je poste le desk, promis)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2009)

Blob au mieux ?


----------



## wath68 (23 Septembre 2009)

Ce que j'ai en stock, en blanc :

- Quicktime et Apple (si si, il y a bien des icônes, mais bon, blanc sur blanc on ne les distingue pas trop)














Et sur DeviantArt :


----------



## Cioranes (24 Septembre 2009)

Super, merci !

@Corentin : J'ai jamais pu me faire aux icones texte, mais faudra que j'essaye.

@ wath68 : Les apple sont magnifiques. J'hésite encore sur laquelle.

Les candybar j'avais trouvé les mêmes, elles sont un peu grises. Enfin, c'est pas comme si j'avais candybar en permanence dans mon dock...

Quant au quicktime, merci ! 
Mais je désespère pas de trouver l'icône de Quicktime 10 (celle qui est un peu épaisse).

Pour le desk, c'est pas pour tout de suite. Je suis pas encore super satisfait du résultat. 

Allez, bonne custo à tous.


----------



## Smaxintosh (30 Septembre 2009)

Une question bête, il se passe quoi si on balance l'icone Disque dur qu'il y a sur le bureau ? C'est juste un raccourci nan ?


----------



## Fìx (30 Septembre 2009)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> Une question bête, il se passe quoi si on balance l'icone Disque dur qu'il y a sur le bureau ? C'est juste un raccourci nan ?



Si tu ne veux plus la voir, tu peux le décocher ici :




(dans les préférences du finder, en décochant "Disques durs")

Je pensai comme toi qu'il s'agissait d'un raccourci, mais tu me mets le doute maintenant... :sick:



Par contre, qui peut m'expliquer le coup des "Dossiers et fenêtres à ouverture automatique"... jamais compris... 


EDIT :

Suffisait que j'y réfléchisse un nouvelle fois en fait!  ... (réponse: ça concerne le glissé-déposé de fichiers dans d'autres dossiers. En présentant le fichier au dessus du dossier, le dossier s'ouvre selon le délai réglé dans la capture ci-dessus! :king: )


----------



## Smaxintosh (30 Septembre 2009)

Ok, c'est bon a savoir !!!

Non en fait je disais ca parce que j'essaye de delaisser le finder au profit de pathfinder pour voir ^^


----------



## Elesthor (30 Septembre 2009)

Qqn saurait il s'il existe un thème magnifique de silent Night (celui de itunes) mais affectant l'ensemble du système et non uniquement itunes?
(silent night ou un thème similaire ^^)

Merci


----------



## Any (30 Septembre 2009)

cela n'existe pas du moin a ma connaissance ^^ quelqu'un pour un icons du jeux d'échec ?


----------



## Elesthor (30 Septembre 2009)

Dans quelle style tu la veux?


----------



## wath68 (30 Septembre 2009)

http://www.deviantart.com/#catpath=customization/icons/os&order=9&q=chess


----------



## Any (30 Septembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> http://www.deviantart.com/#catpath=customization/icons/os&order=9&q=chess



merci mais jai un problème avec da ... je n'arrive pas a voir les pages ^^


----------



## wath68 (30 Septembre 2009)

Pas d'bol


Essaye Firefox.


----------



## Any (30 Septembre 2009)

hihi oki plus dur je cherche le finder et l'icone iphoto de ce screen ^^ 

http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs37/f/2008/260/2/7/Smoother_by_newone757.jpg


----------



## Cioranes (1 Octobre 2009)

Je ne vois pas d'icone iPhoto...
Sauf si c'est le chapeau (http://LoafNinja.deviantart.com/art/More-Hat-Icon-80569302)


Par contre moi je veux bien Apercu et Quicktime si quelqu'un les connait (et peut etre VLC...)
Tant qu'on y est...


----------



## Any (1 Octobre 2009)

vlc je l'ai ^^passe moi ton adresse


----------



## Elesthor (1 Octobre 2009)

Juste une ptite question, quelqu'un pourrait il simplement regarder le nom de l'icone du terminal, j'ai pas fait de backup et je ne retrouve plus le nom exact...(résultat j'ai une icone d'app par défault qui traine dans le dock)

Merci


----------



## wath68 (1 Octobre 2009)

Terminal.icns


----------



## Smaxintosh (1 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, alors en fait je cherche le dock utilisé par phil dans ce desk, je viens de me rappeler qu'il est partit a Londres por je ne sais combien de temps donc pas moyen qu'il me renseigne. Vous pensez que c'est quel dock ?







http://skitch.com/philsurmac/nbggc/screen-shot-2009-09-30-at-02.22.38


----------



## Elesthor (2 Octobre 2009)

Merci wath , j'ai enfin ma belle icone^^


----------



## Smaxintosh (2 Octobre 2009)

Bon j'ai eu ma réponse de phil, j'ai une autre question :

Comment virer l'icone de pathfinder dans le dock ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2009)

Dock Dodger entre autre.


----------



## Smaxintosh (3 Octobre 2009)

Ah ok, comme pathfinder est très large je me disais qu'il y avait peut etre une option cachée ^^


----------



## Smaxintosh (3 Octobre 2009)

Je suis absolument desolé pour le double post mais bon j'ai une DERNIÈRE question et le fait que je fasse remonter le topic me donnera peut etre une réponse.

Je voudrais savoir comment on change l'icone adium sans passer par les Xtras. J'aimerai mettre une icone que j'ai trouvé sur le net seulement quand l'application est lancée, c'est l'icone définit dans les preferences qui s'applique.


----------



## wath68 (3 Octobre 2009)

A ta place je procéderais comme ceci :

Je téléchargerais (pas installer) ce pack : http://adiumxtras.com/index.php?a=xtras&xtra_id=3772
Tu choisis un des 4 fichiers .AdiumIcon puis clic droit sur le fichier/afficher le contenu du paquet, et tu remplaces les 3 fichiers .png présents par les tiens.
Attention de bien avoir les mêmes noms d'icônes : Asleep, Awake et Flap.

Si tu ne veux avoir qu'une seule icône, tu mets trois fois la même, mais avec les noms différents.

Ensuite ya plus qu'à cliquer sur le fichier .AdiumIcon modifié, et le choisir dans les Préférences/Apparence.


----------



## Smaxintosh (3 Octobre 2009)

Niquel, c'est parfait. Merci beaucoup !


----------



## love_laurie (22 Octobre 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> La première chose à faire est de remplacer les icônes de ton dock pour qu'elles soient homogènes. J'ai un faible pour les icônes "textuelles", comme les Kobhens :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scherel (25 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous.

je sais pas si cette question a déjà été posée alors je me lance ici.

je voudrais pouvoir enlever la barre de défilement dans les fenêtres de conversation Adium.
je l'ai déjà fait pour la fenêtre des contacts grâce à un thème trouvé sur Adium xtras mais je trouve pas l'équivalent pour la fenêtre des conversations.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## scherel (28 Octobre 2009)

personne?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Octobre 2009)

love_laurie a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour répondre à la première page du topic, je recherche à supprimer mes icones docks et les remplacer par des textes (comme sur cette image)
> 
> ...



Ce n'est pas avec Onyx que tu vas y arriver 

Pour changer les icônes des applications, j'ai expliqué la manip ici. Si tu es sous Snow, il faudra aller remplacer l'icône à la main dans le dossier Ressources de l'application.


----------



## Elesthor (31 Octobre 2009)

Je suis en recherche de fonds d'écran assez sombre très minimalistes. (Si possible dans un style noir/blanc/gris).
Si vous avez des idées je suis preneur, je n'ai pas trouvé mon bonheur sur DA...

Ou alors completement différent: un peud ans ce style de personnages de papier :http://img2.socwall.com/Art/General/200718050613-2323.jpg
Merci,


----------



## Pil (1 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

je ne sais pas si c'est possible mais je voudrais masquer le dock uniquement si une fenêtre est ouverte. (Et donc voir le dock si ce n'est pas le cas). 

Si vous connaissez un p'tit logiciel pour faire cela je vous remercie d'avance!


----------



## Fìx (5 Novembre 2009)

Salut tout le monde!

Petite question.... quelqu'un aurait-il connaissance d'une image (de grande dimension, donc type wallpaper) avec une image de ce type :





En fait, ce n'est pas pour m'en servir comme fond d'écran mais pour l'incorporer dans des simulations 3D de stands pour des futurs projets...

Le plan de cette image donne une super sensation de profondeur et de grandeur au visuel... 

Donc si quelqu'un avait quelque chose du même type... ce serait bien cool!


----------



## Any (9 Novembre 2009)

AHHHHHHHH sa me saoul un seul truc juste un pour ma custom ^^ je reviens la dessus si peut être la solution a été trouver !

je voudrais changer le badge de transmission  (celui qui apparaît quand le téléchargement est terminé sur l'icône du dock ) ou le modifier en bleu au lieu de ce rouge immonde ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2009)

Ils sont dans les ressources de l'application et tu peux ensuite modifier la couleur avec un éditeur d'images .


----------



## Any (10 Novembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ils sont dans les ressources de l'application et tu peux ensuite modifier la couleur avec un éditeur d'images .




Justement il n'y est pas ^^


----------



## Fìx (10 Novembre 2009)

Any a dit:


> Justement il n'y est pas ^^



Moi j'l'ai pourtant...  





-------------------

Et sinon?... Pour moi?  

















Fix78 a dit:


> Salut tout le monde!
> 
> Petite question.... quelqu'un aurait-il connaissance d'une image (de grande dimension, donc type wallpaper) avec une image de ce type :
> 
> ...


----------



## Any (10 Novembre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Moi j'l'ai pourtant...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tu peux me l'envoyer ?

je cherche pour ton image ^^

ps: je viens de re télécharger transmission et le badge n'est pas dans la pack je n'y comprend plus rien !


----------



## Fìx (11 Novembre 2009)

Any a dit:


> tu peux me l'envoyer ?



Bah le voilà.... mais ça commence à m'étonner ton histoire du coup! :mouais: 






Peut-être qu'on a pas la même version? 

-------------

Après ouverture pour vérifier... c'est sûr! :rateau: .. Il me propose une version 1.76 pour une compatibilité avec SL.... 

Moi j'ai celle là >>>


----------



## Any (11 Novembre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Bah le voilà.... mais ça commence à m'étonner ton histoire du coup! :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




AH enfin et par contre dans la nouvelle version il n'y a pas ce badge je l'est rajouté et modifié mais sa ne marche pas ... transmission doit prendre cette ressource ailleurs ...


----------



## anthony74 (11 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous !

Voila je voudrais changer mes fenêtres du finder etc. j'ai chercher un peu partout (visiblement pas au bon endroit) j'ai testé certains logiciels (magnifique, ceux du Tuto customisation > thèmes) en vain, ils ne marchent pas avec leopard. J'ai aussi téléchargé crystal clear, il apparait bien dans mes préférences systéme mais pas moyen de modifier ce que je souhaite.

Quel(s) logiciels utilisez vous pour changer les apparence du finder (barre menu, fenêtres etc..)? et sous quelles formes prenez vous les thémes ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

Les coups de coeur mais il n'y en a pas beaucoup pour le moment.


----------



## Elesthor (12 Novembre 2009)

J'avoue, et tu es le principal contributeur ....


----------



## loading93 (14 Novembre 2009)

bonjour, j'aimerai savoir si il etait possible de me filé les icons du DD, USB etc qui sont sur le bureau de se screen 

http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/2356/image1gid.jpg


si c'est une suite je suis preneur merci


----------



## wath68 (14 Novembre 2009)

Les voilà :
Plexis Dock by Aerotox


----------



## loading93 (14 Novembre 2009)

merci !!! e plus ya le psd pour les faire 
merci


----------



## toinou75009 (14 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche une appli qui me permette de faire du monitoring (dd, proco, mail, etc) comme "menumeters" mais en mieux, vous connaissez?

Car "menumeters fait bien son taff, mais les icones sont franchement viellotes, voir horribles...


Merci d'avance

@ bientot sur macgé


----------



## loading93 (15 Novembre 2009)

voila mon screen du coup avec les icons  
http://www.noelshack.com/up/aac/screen-e0373aa759.png


----------



## Rez2a (16 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, je ne sais pas vraiment si je suis sur le bon thread puisque je ne cherche pas une icône ou quoi que ce soit de particulier, mais je tente quand même.

Je suis sous Snow Leopard, j'ai passé mon Dock en 2D grâce à Onyx, mais j'aimerais bien que le Dock dispose d'un fond comme c'était le cas sous Leopard il me semble, plutôt que d'avoir un fond transparent.

J'aime bien le set d'icônes que j'ai en ce moment, mais il faut un wallpaper assez sombre pour qu'elles soient bien visibles, et j'en ai pas vraiment trouvé à mon goût ; du coup, j'ai dû assombrir le bas de mon wallpaper à la main, ce qui donne un truc pas terrible, comme on peut le voir sur l'image que je linke...

Bref, beaucoup de blabla pour pas grand chose : il y a un moyen d'attribuer un fond au Dock 2D avec SL, ou doit-on se contenter d'un Dock 2D transparent ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## loading93 (16 Novembre 2009)

essai avec superdocker, tu doit peut remplir le dock avec une couleur de ton choix http://www.superdocker.com/


----------



## Rez2a (17 Novembre 2009)

Merci, mais non, pas moyen avec SuperDocker, la couleur de fond s'applique juste au Dock 3D, le 2D reste transparent. :/
Je crois que c'est juste impossible en fait, j'ai vu que des gens en étaient réduits à feinter avec Geektool pour ajouter une image fixe qui sert de fond de Dock, mais ça donne un truc très moyen... tant pis pour moi, merci quand même.


----------



## Fìx (20 Novembre 2009)

Salut tous! 

Dîtes, j'suis tombé sur ce pack d'icône que j'adore (en particulier les bleues du bas! :love: )

Mais il en manque une partie! 

Notamment le bureau, les utilisateurs, le dossier développeur...etc...

Le gentil posteur nous fourni gentiment les PNG (paix à son âme!  ) et j'me suis dit que j'allais en profiter pour compléter ma collection moi même! 

Problème, voici c'que ça donne après passage dans la moulinette d'img2icns :

*ORIGINALE :






MOFIFIÉE AVEC PHOTOSHOP EN .PNG :






APRÈS TRANSFORMATION EN .ICNS À L'AIDE D'img2icns :




*​
J'ai pas besoin de vous faire un dessin pour vous faire comprendre le problème je pense non? 


C'est pas la première fois que j'remarque des différences, mais là c'est vraiment flagrant quoi! 


Quelqu'un connait-il la parade siouplait? :rose:


----------



## morphoas (21 Novembre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> J'ai pas besoin de vous faire un dessin pour vous faire comprendre le problème je pense non?



Heu... si !

C'est quoi le jeu des sept erreurs ?
...alors il manque une étoile sur le wall et une dent au timbre de mail


----------



## Fìx (21 Novembre 2009)

morphoas a dit:


> Heu... si !
> 
> C'est quoi le jeu des sept erreurs ?
> ...alors il manque une étoile sur le wall et une dent au timbre de mail



Haha!!! J'en étais sûr!!  C'était trop long pour avoir une réponse! Y'avait un problème! :rateau:


'tin mais vous pouvez pas vous payer des écran HD Cinema Display de 30 pouces les gars aussi?!   


Bon j'suis plus au taff où j'avais préparé une belle capture de mon dossier Maison où on voyait bien la différence entre l'icône du bureau que j'ai trafiquée moi même et les autres....

Mais peut-être que cette capture suffira.... Puis j't'ai fait un beau schéma à la place du dessin^^






En fait, on dirait qu'img2icns laisse comme un voile blanc sur les icônes... :S 

Quand on veut se faire un pack complet, c'est pas un problème... mais quand on doit coller à un style comme là, ça craint quoi! :sick:


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Dites, quelqu'un aurait cette icône sous la main? Impossible à trouver sur le site de l'auteur.  :-/


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2009)

Ça m'a l'air d'une application qui n'est pas encore sortie, bonne chance pour trouver l'icône :hein:.


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Novembre 2009)

Ah? Moi je partais dans la logique inverse, je pensais le logiciel déjà sorti mais plus disponible.  :rateau:  

Bon bah on va continuer la recherche alors.


----------



## wath68 (27 Novembre 2009)

Moi je recherche ce fond d'écran, en 1680x1050 minimum :





 Merci.

Edit : pffff 10 minutes et toujours pas de réponses. 
C'est bon, je l'ai trouvé, tout seul comme un grand.


----------



## sebbob56 (28 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais savoir si on peut mettre des fond d'écran animé un peu comme dreamscene sur pc ou on peut visionner des mini films

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2009)

Avec Onyx on peut utiliser des économiseurs d'écrans comme fonds d'écran.


----------



## Zyrkon (28 Novembre 2009)

Alors moi je cherche les 3 icônes entourés de rouge ainsi que le wallpaper. 

-> http://www.noelshack.com/up/aac/snow_leopard_ss2_by_sd_design-ef9c31b378.jpg


----------



## Diitox (3 Décembre 2009)

Question sur adium, j'ai entendu parler d'un plugin pour les pseudo en couleur ? Un lien ?


----------



## Fìx (3 Décembre 2009)

Diitox a dit:


> Question sur adium, j'ai entendu parler d'un plugin pour les pseudo en couleur ? Un lien ?



Premier message : pas de bonjour, pas de s'il vous plait ou de merci?...... ça donne vachement envie d'te répondre dit!


----------



## Elesthor (3 Décembre 2009)

> ça donne vachement envie d'te répondre dit!


Pourtant c'est ce que tu fais =)


----------



## Ralph_ (7 Décembre 2009)

Coucou les gens

je recherche une simple Pomme, Grise, Noire pour remplacer l'icone du Finder

merci par avance


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2009)

Piste.


----------



## vwantoine (8 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,
je viens de m'inscrire sur ce forum donc Salut à tous !

voila j'ai travaillé avec un g5 pendant un an et il y avait un screensaver "architecture" ou "design" je ne sais plus mais bref je l'aime beaucoup. 
Maintenant que je n'ai plus accès à ce mac je me demandais si quelqu'un pourrais m'envoyer ce screensaver ou uniquement la photo qui m'intéresse (c'était des courbes métalliques en forme de gros "S" si je me souviens bien. Le tout sur un ton gris métal) Enfin voila j'aimais bcp cette photo si quelqu'un pourrais me la retrouver ca ferait plaisir !

 un grand merci d'avance à vous.

Petite précision; ce screensaver est compris de base dans le os x normalement...


----------



## Ralph_ (8 Décembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Piste.


Merci, je vais farfouiller un peu si il y a quelque chose qui me plait


----------



## vwantoine (8 Décembre 2009)

Personne pour m'aider alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

Patience est mère de sûreté ...


----------



## johnathan (22 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous! Je sais que ça va en intéresser plus d'un sur macgeneration....

Je cherche désespérément à changer l'image de démarrage de mon iMac! AIDEZ MOI SVP!!!
*Attention* je précise que ma question concerne la fenêtre de démarrage, non le fond d'écran. _(Pour modifier mon fond d'écran je suis aller dans: System/Library/CoreServices puis j'ai changer l'image appelé "DefaultDesktop.jpg". Jusque là très facile)._

J'aimerais pouvoir changer ma fenêtre de démarrage mac par une fenêtre personnalisé sous photoshop ou si il existe une application qui gère automatiquement cette manipulation je suis preneur. 

Je sais que c'est possible!!! La preuve :
http://deonmustard.deviantart.com/art/Ribbon-Login-for-Snow-Leopard-146238629
J'ai testé l'application, elle fonctionne et change cette fameuse fenêtre! J'ai essayé de voir le contenu du Pkg pour remplacer les images de ce designer par les miennes mais impossible d'afficher le contenu. Si vous avez aussi des solutions pour ça merci d'avance!


----------



## Yorwan (24 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous ! 
J'aurais une petite question. Quand le wallpaper est autre que blanc, la police d'affichage du nom des fichiers est blanche, et ça passe très bien. Quand il est blanc c'est déja moins drôle ... Vous savez comment modifier cette couleur (parce que coller des étiquettes toutes moches dessus je le sens pas ) ?

Merci !


----------



## Fìx (24 Décembre 2009)

Yorwan a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous !
> J'aurais une petite question. Quand le wallpaper est autre que blanc, la police d'affichage du nom des fichiers est blanche, et ça passe très bien. Quand il est blanc c'est déja moins drôle ... Vous savez comment modifier cette couleur (parce que coller des étiquettes toutes moches dessus je le sens pas ) ?
> 
> Merci !



Salut!... Sur un fond blanc, la police est blanche, mais lisible puisqu'elle est ombrée... 

Heureusement qu'ils ont pensé à ça quand même! :rateau:

Bon, t'as essayé de trouver une excuse pour avoir une bonne raison de trifouiller dans ton ordi, dommage, c'est perdu!  Mais t'as de la chance, t'as pas besoin d'en avoir d'excuse ici pour le faire! 


Il me semble que ceci est possible avec Silk (il permettrait également de changer les polices)

Mais personnellement, j'ai jamais réussi à le faire marcher... :rose: (ou plutôt, j'suis jamais allé très loin de peur de faire des bêtises avec! :sick: )




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h00 ----------



Bon, j'y vais d'ma question moi aussi!...

Sûrement que j'vais avoir l'air très bête mais bon.... :rateau:


Comment qu'on tape ces foutus raccourcis : (stabilotés en bleu?)




J'bloque sur le premier symbole!  Et comme j'ai effacé par mégarde l'un de ceux là, j'arrive pas à le remettre (il me semble de mémoire que c'était le même début avec la lettre B à la fin, si quelqu'un peut d'ailleurs me confirmer... :rose: )

Merci!


----------



## Yorwan (24 Décembre 2009)

J'ai bien Silk (qui fonctionne bien sous Léo), donc je vais voir si je peux me dépatouiller avec cette chose 

Pour ton raccourci, la touche "^" c'est "ctrl" en fait. Par contre, j'ai viré tous les raccourcis (quel intérêt avec toutes les touches de F7 à F12 ?) donc je peux pas te dire lequel correspond à celui qui te manque 

Autre petite question : J'utilise Mirage pour enlever le dock, mais les modifications pour l'indicateur ne sont plus prises en compte : peu importe lequel je mets dans les Ressources du Dock, il reste le même, celui d'origine
Une idée ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

Il faut supprimer les fichiers puis les remplacer par ceux transparents.


----------



## Fìx (24 Décembre 2009)

Yorwan a dit:


> Pour ton raccourci, la touche "^" c'est "ctrl" en fait.



Tout simplement! :rateau: Merci!


----------



## johnathan (24 Décembre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Salut!... Sur un fond blanc, la police est blanche, mais lisible puisqu'elle est ombrée...
> 
> Heureusement qu'ils ont pensé à ça quand même! :rateau:
> 
> ...


Salut! Pour répondre a ta question sur les raccourcis clavier que tu cherches il me semble que le premier des symbole que tu veux, se trouve juste à droite de la touche "P". Ensuite tu ajoute la touche "Majuscule" et ensuite la touche "Flèche Haut" Normalement ça doit marcher. 

Sinon tu peux aussi aller dans Préférence Système / Clavier / "Afficher le visualiseur clavier et caractères dans la barre des menus". Ensuite tu clic dans ta barre des menus sur l'icône "clavier" et tu clic sur "Afficher le visualiseur Clavier. Lorsque des caractères n'apparaissent pas clic sur la touche majuscule du clavier virtuel et des options de touches apparaitrons logiquement... Voilà


----------



## Fìx (24 Décembre 2009)

johnathan a dit:


> Salut! Pour répondre a ta question sur les raccourcis clavier que tu cherches il me semble que le premier des symbole que tu veux, se trouve juste à droite de la touche "P".



La réponse a déjà été donnée et ce n'est pas ça! ... Mais merci quand même! 


PS : le symbole à côté du "P" s'appelle : l'accent circonflexe! _(ou chapeau chinois, pour les pitis!^^)_


----------



## johnathan (24 Décembre 2009)

Oui en effet je me suis rendu compte de mon erreur juste après avoir poster le commentaire... Lorsque je suis aller dans le visualiseur de clavier dans préférence système en effet la touche "^"c'est la touche "ctrl"!!!


----------



## Smaxintosh (27 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour !

Depuis la dernière mise a jour iTunes, l'icone iTunes que j'avais remplacé par une icone customisée a été remplacée par l'icone "application" Apple (une icone blanche avec la regle, le crayon et la regle). Quand je regarde a l'interieur du paquet, il y a toujours mon icone sous le nom ITUNES.app. Je pense qu'apple a changé le nom de l'icone dans sa derniere version, seulement je ne le connais pas. Je suppose que le probleme est la. Si quelqu'un a une autre idée hésitez pas ! L'icone app fait un peu tache dans mon dock ^^


----------



## johnathan (27 Décembre 2009)

Simple 

Fait un cmd i (lire les informations) de l'icône dont tu as besoin. Ensuite tu fais un cmd i sur l'application iTunes.
(à partir du dock faire afficher dans le finder) Tu modifier les autorisations de l'application itunes dans la fenetre des informations de l'application - mode lecture et écriture autorisée / Everyone / tout le monde... ça va certainement te demander de taper ton mot de passe... Ensuite tu fait ton copier coller de l'iCône que tu veux... Tu constate que l'application va reprendre l'iCône dans la fenêtre application... Mais qu'elle restera toujours pareil dans le dock. Soit tu enlève l'icône du dock puis fait un nouveau glissé déposé, soit tout simplement en prochain démarrage d'itunes l'icône se remplacera toute seule...


----------



## Smaxintosh (27 Décembre 2009)

Ok en fait je sais pas pourquoi mais en voulant faire la manip jme suis rendu compte que l'icone s'était remise d'elle meme ... des trucs comme ca 

Merci quand meme ^^


----------



## pharaon-36 (28 Décembre 2009)

bonjour a tous  voila ma question est bête mais vous faite comment pour avoir de si beau fond d'écran, icon, de theme et de widget quand je vois sa alors que je me prend le tete pour changer la police sur mon imac je suis jalous   svp dite moi comment vous faite je vous remercie d'avance


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (30 Décembre 2009)

Ma question est la suivante:
Comment avoir son nom (ou le nom de l'ordinateur dans la barre de taches (la barre en haut de l'écran où l'on peut voir toutes les informations). Merci beaucoup
Question "Bonux" relative à Keynote *ici*
Si vous avez une piste, MERCI


----------



## Rez2a (30 Décembre 2009)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Ma question est la suivante:
> Comment avoir son nom (ou le nom de l'ordinateur dans la barre de taches (la barre en haut de l'écran où l'on peut voir toutes les informations). Merci beaucoup
> Question "Bonux" relative à Keynote *ici*
> Si vous avez une piste, MERCI



Préf Systèmes -> Comptes -> Options -> Activer le menu Permutation rapide d'utilisateur.
Pour ta question bonus, crois-moi, garde tes transitions pour l'oral et fais un pdf pour le rendre à tes profs.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (30 Décembre 2009)

Euh.....
Je suis professeur 
L'idée, c'était de mettre les produits de Keynote sur les blogs de mes étudiants (blogs que j'ai créés pour eux)


----------



## EMqA (2 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous.
Je suis à à la recherche d'une modification pour un theme bowtie. Il s'agit du theme Southwest's swirl de Laurent Baumann.




Depuis le passage à safari 4, ce thème en fonctionne plus correctement. l'image n'est pas redimensionnée.
Voir ci-dessous une jaquette et le résultat dans bowtie. On ne voit que le coin inférieur gauche.








Commet puis je modifier ce thème pour avoir une image correctement redimensionnée. Je n'ai aucune capacité en terme de codage ou autres subtilités.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## wath68 (2 Janvier 2010)

Peut être celui-ci :


----------



## EMqA (2 Janvier 2010)

Je l'ai déjà, et l'utilise également par moment.
Cependant, j'aimerais modifier soutwest car ce qui me plait dans ce thème, c'est l'effet de déploiement.




Il ne prend pas de place et un clic déploie le visuel et révèle le nom de la piste.


----------



## pedro62 (4 Janvier 2010)

bonjour tout le monde.

dans mes documents j'ai crée un dossier consacré uniquement a iPhone et donc j'aimerais changer l'icône du dossier et mettre l'image d'un iphone a la place.

mais je n'arrive pas a trouver une icône de l'iphone est ce que quelqu'un pourrais m'aider


----------



## Fìx (4 Janvier 2010)

pedro62 a dit:


> bonjour tout le monde.
> 
> dans mes documents j'ai crée un dossier consacré uniquement a iPhone et donc j'aimerais changer l'icône du dossier et mettre l'image d'un iphone a la place.
> 
> mais je n'arrive pas a trouver une icône de l'iphone est ce que quelqu'un pourrais m'aider



J'te suggérais de poster ici pour les prochaines questions.... enfin bon,  c'est pas grave...

Ma réponse ne te satisfaisait pas dans l'autre sujet? 

=>



Fix78 a dit:


> C'est quand même pas bien compliqué! :sleep:
> 
> (à l'avenir, si tu veux poser ce genre de question, sers toi plutôt de ce sujet unique  )
> 
> @+


----------



## pedro62 (5 Janvier 2010)

a desolé j'avais pas vu le lien que tu m'avais mis  !
merci c'est gentil 

et je dois faire comment pour la remplacer ?


----------



## Fìx (5 Janvier 2010)

pedro62 a dit:


> a desolé j'avais pas vu le lien que tu m'avais mis  !
> merci c'est gentil
> 
> et je dois faire comment pour la remplacer ?



De rien!^^

Pour changer les icônes :



*Lire les informations de l'icône* _(selection du fichier >> Pomme + i )_
.
*Copier l'icône* _(en haut à gauche de la fenêtre d'information, sélectionner la petite icône puis >> Pomme + C)_
.
*Lire les informations du dossier dont tu veux changer l'icône* _(sélection du dossier >> Pomme + i)_
.
*Coller l'icône* _(en haut à gauche de la fenêtre d'information, sélectionner la petite icône puis >> Pomme + V)_

Plus de solutions :

*ATTENTION :* CECI EST UN LIEN!


----------



## AnnC21 (5 Janvier 2010)

Je rajouterais : si ça marche pas, faut aller déverouiller le cadenas en bas de la fenêtre d'infos et modifier les permissions  (lecture ET écriture)


----------



## Any (14 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Ou je pourrait trouver ces icônes en 512*512





Merci.


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Janvier 2010)

Je recherche ce wall, si vous pouvez m'aider.







Pour ceux que cela intéresse, je l'ai trouvé là


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

J'ai pas compris, tu l'as 

Tu fais un fichier dans Photoshop à la résolution de ton écran et tu y ajoutes un fond blanc et tu mets l'image et basta ...


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Janvier 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'ai pas compris, tu l'as
> 
> Tu fais un fichier dans Photoshop à la résolution de ton écran et tu y ajoutes un fond blanc et tu mets l'image et basta ...



J'ai passé un bon moment ce matin à le chercher et je vous ai demandé de l'aide, puis à force je l'ai trouvé de mon côté.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Et tu pourrais quand même donner le lien .


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Janvier 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Et tu pourrais quand même donner le lien .



Je pense que tu n'as pas bien lu mon post originel...:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

C'est juste contradictoire avec ce post justement.


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Janvier 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> C'est juste contradictoire avec ce post justement.



Le message a été posté à 6H50 et édité à 7H0x... effectivement c'est pas des plus clair, mais je ne peux plus l'éditer pour éclaircir.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Février 2010)

Bonjour,
Je recherche un poubelle vide et pleine pouvant aller avec ce set d'icônes :


----------



## wath68 (1 Février 2010)

Voili voilou ...

Trash Full





Trash Empty





Dispo dans le pack ... The Mistikons 09, ici : http://57.gafmediastudio.com/icons.html


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Février 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Voili voilou ...
> 
> Trash Full
> 
> ...



Oui, c'est celle que j'utilise mais elle me botte pas, j'en cherche une autre qui serait "compatible".

Merci de ton aide.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2010)

Les Flurry peut-être.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Février 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Les Flurry peut-être.



C'est celle que j'avais avant et elle me botte pas.


----------



## vitalj (2 Février 2010)

Je cherche l'icône du Finder de cette capture d'écran.

Je l'ai deja vu mais impossible de le retrouver.

http://upit.in/0v


----------



## wath68 (2 Février 2010)

C'est l'icône de Process

 De rien


----------



## Any (4 Février 2010)

Petite question comment peut on grossir les icône de la sidebar du finder ^^


----------



## two (7 Février 2010)

hello, 
pour le moment je cherche une icone "pomme colorée un peu griffée". Je crois l'avoir vue passer sur le forum à un moment ou un autre mais ne la retrouve pas...


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Février 2010)

two a dit:


> hello,
> pour le moment je cherche une icone "pomme colorée un peu griffée". Je crois l'avoir vue passer sur le forum à un moment ou un autre mais ne la retrouve pas...



Va voir là !


----------



## fau6il (7 Février 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Va voir là !


_
Très jolies icônes! 
Merci pour l'info. _


----------



## Cleveland (7 Février 2010)

Comment remplacer l'icône du menu pomme ? 

Et j'aimerai avoir la pomme multicolore une idée ?


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Février 2010)

Cleveland a dit:


> Comment remplacer l'icône du menu pomme ?
> 
> Et j'aimerai avoir la pomme multicolore une idée ?



Il te faut utiliser ThemePark, faire Edit SartFile et modifire le 61 et 62.

Quand à la pomme multicolor si tu la trouve, je suis preneur.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2010)

Par ici.


----------



## Cleveland (7 Février 2010)

Merci j'aimerai bien trouver cette pomme


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2010)

Je viens de la donner :mouais:.


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Février 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Par ici.



Merci Corentin


----------



## Tralen (7 Février 2010)

Bonjour

Ou puis-je trouver le fichier icone du disque dur ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2010)

Système &#9656; Bibliothèque &#9656; CoreServices &#9656; CoreTypes.bundle &#9656; (control-click) Show Package Contents &#9656; Contents &#9656; Resources ?


----------



## Tralen (7 Février 2010)

Ba, j'ai déjà été voir et il n'y est pas


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2010)

Alors tu fais un copier-coller de l'icône dans la fenêtre d'informations.


----------



## starck (5 Mars 2010)

Bonjour !

Je cherche a changer le "systeme font" de mon mac mais je ne sais pas comment 

Silk n est pas compatible avec mon OS.

Avez vous une idée ?

Par hasard est ce que quelqu un aurait la font "neutraface" la même qu il y a pour iphone ?

Merci d avance


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2010)

Essaie TinkerTool.

Neutraface si tu es riche.


----------



## starck (5 Mars 2010)

C est quoi ce prix de fou !!!!!

Merci COrentin pour l indication.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2010)

Si quelqu'un avait l'amabilité de me passer les deux icônes pour iCal par défaut ce serait sympa .


----------



## Fìx (4 Juin 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Si quelqu'un avait l'amabilité de me passer les deux icônes pour iCal par défaut ce serait sympa .



Pour tous les coups de boules que j'te rend quasi-jamais! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2010)

Merci de ta rapidité .


----------



## nico48 (6 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

je débute sur mac et y'a vraiment une chose, simple, que je n'arrive pas à faire.

J'ai pour hqabitude sur Firefox de ranger mes favoris en les faisant glisser, d'un dossier vers un autre. (tout cela dans la barre Marque-pages)
Mais là sur mac, je n'arrive pas laisser appuyer le curseur sur le le texte, et le faire glisser pour le ranger ailleurs...

Merci de me donner l'astuce


----------



## gabou009 (19 Juin 2010)

Bon, je me lance! Comme on fait pour changer l'apparence du dock sous Snow Léopard avec Candy bar? Désolé si la question a déjà été posé, j'avais la flemme de tout lire le topic! Et où trouver de *beaux dock*? J'ai trouvé des sites mais ils sont affreux! xD

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2010)

T'as aussi la flemme de faire une recherche ?


----------



## gabou009 (19 Juin 2010)

J'ai recherché mais rien trouvé...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2010)

Regarde un peu dans les coups de coeur, on a posté des dizaines .


----------



## gabou009 (20 Juin 2010)

Merci! Mais je ne sais toujours pas comment le modifier...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2010)

Suffit d'aller dans l'onglet Dock dans CandyBar.


----------



## gabou009 (25 Juin 2010)

C'est ce que je fais, mais je ne peux pas rien changer, rien ne bouge lorsque je glisse un dock. Les iContainers apparaissent vide en plus lorsque je les ajoutes à Candybar...


----------



## WoodyGuthrie (1 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, bonjour .
j'aimerais savoir s'il était possible de changer complètement la page de démarrage avec un wallpaper & non une icône avec un changement de couleur avec BootXChanger ?
& je chercherais le logo de la Pomme en bois, j'ai bien cherché, rien ne me convient .

Je vous remercie .


----------



## Fìx (1 Juillet 2010)

Ravissant?


----------



## Bliim (2 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis nouveau à la fois sur le forum et à la fois dans le monde Mac.
Je devrais recevoir mon MBP dans quelques jours et je voudrais dès le départ en profiter à fond donc je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un sait d'où viennent les icones du dock et le wallpaper de ce screen.

En vous remerciant d'avance.


----------



## wath68 (2 Août 2010)

Houla, pour les icônes du dock ça ne va pas être simple vu que ce n'est pas un pack.

La première est celle de l'application Process.
Pour les autres, tu devrais en trouver pas mal sur DeviantArt je pense,
en tapant par exemple Mail dans la recherche et en filtrant les résultats (Customization/Icons)


----------



## Bliim (2 Août 2010)

D'accord je vais m'y mettre et y en a des sympas sur iconpaper.  Merci de ta réponse


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2010)

Pour celle de Safari c'est ici.


----------



## Bliim (2 Août 2010)

Merci pour votre aide. Je vais continuer la recherche sur mon Ordi en revenant.

EDIT : Voila Mail

EDIT2 : C'est bon j'ai trouvé ce que je voulais. Merci.


----------



## manson1983 (3 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous, je recherche le fond d'ecran de l'iphone 4 avec les gouttes d'eau, mais pour mon iPad...

Merci d'avance !!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2010)

Les gouttes d'eau ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2010)

Bliim a dit:


> EDIT2 : C'est bon j'ai trouvé ce que je voulais. Merci.



Il ne faut pas hésiter de demander à l'auteur c'est beaucoup plus simple .


----------



## Bliim (3 Août 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Il ne faut pas hésiter de demander à l'auteur c'est beaucoup plus simple .



Haha :rateau:
Suis je bête ! J'aurais dû le faire dès le début mais maintenant j'en ai plus besoin !
Merci beaucoup


----------



## fau6il (4 Août 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pour celle de Safari c'est ici.



_Toujours intéressant de mettre son nez par ici... 
Merci COrentin!_


----------



## manson1983 (4 Août 2010)

manson1983 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je recherche le fond d'ecran de l'iphone 4 avec les gouttes d'eau, mais pour mon iPad...
> 
> Merci d'avance !!!



Oui les gouttes d'eau, c'est le fond derrière les icones par defaut sur iOS4...


----------



## toto25 (6 Août 2010)

Salut 

Je suis nouveau  j'ai chercher un peu partout sur le net et sur le forum mais j'ai trouver qu'une image de se que je voudrais avoir ,la voila

Je voudrais savoir quelle logiciel ou application permette d'avoir les information (date, processus) en couleur 

Merci


----------



## wath68 (6 Août 2010)

Put*** que c'est laid.

Sinon, pour les infos il y a GeekTool, mais je ne connais pas la manip' pour avoir les couleurs.
Il faudrait jeter un coup d'oeil dans le fil dédié :
http://forums.macg.co/customisation/le-fil-des-coups-de-pouces-pour-geektool-269890.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h35 ----------




manson1983 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je recherche le fond d'ecran de l'iphone 4 avec les gouttes d'eau, mais pour mon iPad...
> 
> Merci d'avance !!!


C'est celui-ci ?


----------



## toto25 (6 Août 2010)

merci


----------



## fleaben (6 Août 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Sinon, pour les infos il y a GeekTool, mais je ne connais pas la manip' pour avoir les couleurs.
> Il faudrait jeter un coup d'oeil dans le fil dédié :
> http://forums.macg.co/customisation/le-fil-des-coups-de-pouces-pour-geektool-269890.html



Beh, en changeant la couleur de police, non ? 
Après, c'est sûr qu'il faut autant de "blocs" que de couleurs différentes souhaitées.


----------



## wath68 (6 Août 2010)

:mouais: Houla. La réponse était tellement évidente que je n'ai même pas fais gaffe.
En même temps, il était tard.


----------



## Rémi M (10 Août 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je recherche un moyen pour modifier le thème sous Snow, mais mes recherches ne sont abouti à rien  Et quand je veux installer ShapeShifter, il plante au début de l'installation.

Besoin de votre aide...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2010)

Normal ! Jette un oeil dans les coups de coeur .


----------



## Rémi M (11 Août 2010)

J'ai trouvé 1 thème, en .pkg (Black ....), que je n'aime pas beaucoup.
C'est la seule manière pour appliquer un thème sans mettre les mains dans le cambouis ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2010)

Oui mais il y'en a plusieurs faut regarder les pages ou aller ici.


----------



## Rémi M (11 Août 2010)

Merci !  Je trouvais plus de thèmes pour iTunes que pour Mac OS X en général


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2010)

Désolé de pas avoir mis le lien tout de suite .


----------



## lazarusbf (15 Août 2010)

Peut-on modifier l'apparence de Mail ? Je le trouve beaucoup trop austère.
Ajouter des couleurs ? Agrandir/modifier les icones ?
merci


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2010)

Tu peux modifier certaines ressources en faisant un clic droit sur mail et afficher le contenu du paquet puis ressources si tu as le courage tu peux aussi modifier les fichiers .nib.
Il te faut installer les outils de développement. Ils sont sur le DVD d'installation.


----------



## scherel (22 Août 2010)

Est ce que quelqu'un aurait la gentillesse de m'uploader le fichier original de la menubar pour Leopard présent dans le Sartfile.bin?

Merci d'avance


----------



## kermoi (22 Août 2010)

bonsoir,
je voudrais vous demander de l'aide concernant ceci:

http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/015/a/2/MariS_X_by_JkhelXD.png

j'aimerais avoir des précision concernant la mise en place de la date et l'heure 
j'ai fouiller un peu sur le forum, mais je n'est pas trouvé les codes adéquat.


----------



## wath68 (22 Août 2010)

Hello.

C'est GeekTool qui permet cela.
Regarde ici : http://forums.macg.co/customisation/le-fil-des-coups-de-pouces-pour-geektool-269890.html,
tu devrais y trouver ton bonheur.


----------



## Rémi M (22 Août 2010)

C'est avec Geektools que tu peux faire ceci


----------



## kermoi (22 Août 2010)

oui oui ça on me l'a dis pardon j'ai omis de vous le dire .
Mais il me manque les codes pour faire ça ^^'


----------



## Rémi M (22 Août 2010)

Ah d'accord 

Alors on est parti ! 

 Jour : date +%A
 Numéro du jour : date +%d
 Mois : date +%B
 Heure : date +%H:%M


----------



## kermoi (22 Août 2010)

je fais mes recherches en parallèle et j'ai trouvé 
le reste est une question de couleur et de police je suppose ?


----------



## Rémi M (22 Août 2010)

Oui 

Petit conseil, la prochaine fois fais une recherche avant de poster


----------



## kermoi (22 Août 2010)

ce que je fais toujours, mais là je suis tombé dans un domaine que je ne connais pas, et j'ai été chercher au mauvais endroit 
merci de ton aide , et désolé


----------



## Rémi M (22 Août 2010)

Ce n'est pas grave, on est sur un forum d'entraide et puis tu es nouveau 

Tu es tout pardonné


----------



## Jerem-74 (24 Août 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je me permets de poster ici puisqu'apparement c'est bien le bon lieu pour poster des requêtes 

Donc voilà, j'ai une amie que j'ai réussi à convertir à Mac héhé, mais qui a encore quelques faibles pour Windows. Enfait elle a vu sur un PC le fameux fond d'écran avec les bulles de savons, je sais plus du tout si c'est sur Seven ou Vista enfin voilà, elle aimerais pouvoir avoir ce même fond d'écran mais sur Mac donc j'ai bien trouvé Bubbles X  un économiseur d'écran à l'origine qui après avec BackLight peut devenir un fond d'écran mais bon c'est pas exactement exactement pareil..

Donc voilà si vous voyez déjà à quoi ressemble ce fameux fond d'écran et que vous pouvez m'aider ça serait sympa!

Merci à tous bonne soirée!


----------



## jls54 (28 Août 2010)

hello j'ai un probleme pour ouvrir un fichier de msn qui s'ouvre avec excel venais a mon secour merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)

C'est pas le sujet.


----------



## keyro86 (28 Août 2010)

Bonjour, 
Je recherche ce fond d'écran pour mac, existe-t-il?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde, cela fait un petit moment que sur le sujet des Desktop je cherche cette menu bar 
http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/8079/stew.png
Et je n'arrive pas à la trouver. Jusqu'à maintenant j'ai pas osé demandé (je suis trop timide ), mais là je me lance!!
Pourriez-vous m'aidez s'il vous plaît  ??


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)

Demande à scherel pour le remplacement de la pomme.
Pour l'opacité de la barre des menus c'est ici.
Pour les icônes Airport, Spotlight et autres c'est ici.


----------



## wath68 (30 Août 2010)

Scherel, où es-tu ????

En attendant, tu peux regarder les tutos de Phil :
Pour la barre transparente : http://forums.macg.co/5302822-post9418.html
Pour les icônes blanches : http://forums.macg.co/5309758-post9532.html

Edit : t'as fini de me griller comme ça toi ???


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)

Nan .


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse très rapide , mais je ne vous cache pas que j'aimerais le Sartfile à Scherel car je n'ai pas Photoshop pour la transparence =S


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)

Tu peux utiliser The Gimp .


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)

Et comment faut-il faire pour la transparence sous Gimp  ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)

Dans la fenêtre des calques tu dois avoir une option opacité.


----------



## scherel (31 Août 2010)

Voici mon Sartfile.bin. Attention, je précise que je suis sous Leopard 10.5.8 et que j'ai fait beaucoup de modifs sur ce fichier. Donc attends toi à de gros changements 

Sinon si tu sais editer le fichier tu peux changer uniquement les images que tu veux.


link: http://cl.ly/e5b616b7ae4b4f40d497


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2010)

Oui ne l'utilise pas si tu es sous Snow Leopard !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2010)

Merci les gars


----------



## WoodyGuthrie (3 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, bonjour, 
je voulais vous demander si vous saviez où se logeait les icônes des boutons tels que 'home' ou 'bookmarks' sur firefox (en ce moment, je tourne sur la build minefield b3 avec tabcandy) pour les modifier .
Je m'explique .
J'aimerais remplacer les icônes par défaut par les icônes sans contour de l'option 'icône & texte', mais je ne trouve rien dans 'Resources' .

J'espère que la capture vous aidera .








je vous remercie .


----------



## xenonjh (5 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour  je suis nouveau ici et j'adore deja ce forum . 

Je recherche un dock , noir , blanc ou meme transparent peu m'importe mais a la place des logo ce sont des noms ou petit onglets pour les logiciels. 

j'en avais trouvé mais ca ne fonctionne pas c'etait du .PNG

merci d'avance a vous tous


----------



## charlotine13 (21 Octobre 2010)

bonjour a tous et toutes je viens d'avoir un mac et un probleme se pose je ne connait rien a mac lol pas très douée en informatique
j'aimerais mettre de nouveaux icones sur mon mac comme certain le font ici mais comment faire????
je ne comprend rien a vos discussions lol
si quelqu'un peut m'aider ca serait cool sinon tant pis mon mac restera comme ca 
merci d'avance


----------



## Fìx (21 Octobre 2010)

charlotine13 a dit:


> bonjour a tous et toutes je viens d'avoir un mac et un probleme se pose je ne connait rien a mac lol pas très douée en informatique
> j'aimerais mettre de nouveaux icones sur mon mac comme certain le font ici mais comment faire????
> je ne comprend rien a vos discussions lol
> si quelqu'un peut m'aider ca serait cool sinon tant pis mon mac restera comme ca
> merci d'avance



Bonjour et bienvenue! 

Regarde mon auto-citation ci-dessous! 



Fìx a dit:


> Utilises :
> 
> 
> Si riche >> Candybar
> ...



Et à l'avenir, essaie de rechercher directement sur le forum! La plupart de tes questions trouveront sûrement une réponse parmis les centaines de sujets du forum! 


Et si vraiment tu débutes sur Mac... n'hésite pas à consulter les divers tutos pour débutants qui éxistent sur le net! 




pascalformac a dit:


> Sources d'infos et tutos
> ( plus ou moins classé par ordre croissant de niveau)
> 
> Très bons tutos vidéos en francais
> ...


----------



## MacX777 (23 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, je souhaiterais trouver le fonds d'écran qui étais sur l'iMac qui avait Mac OS X Lion lors du Special Event 2010. Ainsi si quelqu'un le connais, pourriez vous me dire où je puis l'obtenir. Je vous remercie d'avance de vos réponse.


----------



## wath68 (23 Octobre 2010)

Une capture ? qu'on voit à quoi il ressemble peut-être

Je déplace au bon endroit en passant.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, moi je cherche le thème Bowtie que tu as utilisé Wath pendant un bon moment.
Celui avec les textes un peux superposés, tu vois de quoi je parle ?
Merci.


----------



## wath68 (23 Octobre 2010)

Celui-ci ?






http://www.iconpaper.org/typographic-and-subtitle/

Edit : les liens de DL sont HS apparemment.

Je te file mon fichier : https://files.me.com/wath/m4ij9t


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2010)

Grosse mission : Le fond d'écran de Mac Os x Lion .


Merci !


----------



## wath68 (23 Octobre 2010)

Celui avec la fleur ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Celui-ci ?
> 
> http://www.iconpaper.org/typographic-and-subtitle/
> 
> ...



Super sympa merci !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Celui avec la fleur ?



Oui !
Je l'adore , il me le faut .


----------



## wath68 (23 Octobre 2010)

bah, c'est d'un banal. Il y en a des tonnes avec des fleurs, plus jolis.

Par exemple ici : http://wall.alphacoders.com/index.php?s=Earth&su=Flower


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2010)

Mouais , c'est loin du wall de chez Apple .


----------



## MacX777 (24 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, du coup personne ne sait où on peut trouver le fonds d'écran avec la fleur de mac os x lion ?


----------



## Fìx (24 Octobre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Mouais , c'est loin du wall de chez Apple .





MacX777 a dit:


> Bonjour, du coup personne ne sait où on peut trouver le fonds d'écran avec la fleur de mac os x lion ?



 Apparemment, z'êtes pas les seuls à chercher! :rateau:

J'ai essayé de chercher pour vous, mais sans succès...

Grâce au lien ci-dessus, j'ai pu comprendre qu'il s'agissait d'une fleur de lotus, et même avec ce mot clé supplémentaire, impossible de trouver... 

Mais peut-être aurez vous plus de succès?...


----------



## MacX777 (24 Octobre 2010)

Merci d'avoir aussi cherché, en regardant ton lien (Apparemment, z'êtes pas les seuls à chercher!). Eh bien ils doivent avoir l'image base


----------



## Fìx (24 Octobre 2010)

MacX777 a dit:


> Merci d'avoir aussi cherché, en regardant ton lien (Apparemment, z'êtes pas les seuls à chercher!). Eh bien ils doivent avoir l'image base




Non, j'pense pas (même j'suis sûr) que c'est pas la même! 








Regarde bien les pétales!


----------



## MacX777 (24 Octobre 2010)

oui effectivement je n'avais pas regardé attentivement.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2010)

J'avais déjà trouvé le lien , mais pas dispo en full HD l'image attachée :/.


----------



## MacX777 (24 Octobre 2010)

Bon c'est pas grand chose mais la même image après un petit coup de photoshop....


----------



## MacX777 (24 Octobre 2010)

Voilà le fond d'écran en basse résolution.


----------



## Zibiolo (26 Octobre 2010)

Salut,

C'est assez confus sur le forum pour savoir où poster ma demande mais je pense que ça devrait convenir plus ou moins ici!

Je cherche donc ces icônes iTunes bien connues de nous tous, une par une et si possible en rond (parce que bon, découper des carrés blancs autour du rond, je sais faire (et ce pour tous les pays, pour une utilisation ultérieure).






Merci d'avance!


----------



## wath68 (26 Octobre 2010)

PFFF facile 

Pas tout à fait les mêmes, mais bon ...




ou bien ceux-là


----------



## Zibiolo (26 Octobre 2010)

Deviant Art, pourquoi je n'y ai pas pensé! Merci beaucoup


----------



## John-Dawson (27 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous! Je recherche depuis un petit moment le fond d'écran de Mac Os X Lion (Qu'on a put voir dans la keynote) pas celui de la pomme avec le lion caché derrière mais celui avec la fleur violette. Je vous serez très reconnaissant. D'avance, merci 

Noto del modo :
il y avait déjà une demande (4 messages sous le tien) que j'ai du déplacer dans la bonne section, à savoir http://forums.macg.co/customisation/custo-vous-recherchez-quelque-chose-cest-par-ici-263494.html
Je met celui-ci à la suite aussi.


----------



## tetris (27 Octobre 2010)

Je crois que j'ai trouvé 
http://twitpic.com/31difs
Je le cherche dans un format plus agréable pour un wallpaper.

Edit: J'ai mieux: http://wamseb64.fr/?p=228


----------



## wath68 (27 Octobre 2010)

Pas moi, mais tu vas faire des heureux (voir la page précédente)
Merci pour eux.

 Bien joué


----------



## Scalounet (28 Octobre 2010)

mouai ! 

franchement, niveau fleur de lotus, y a beaucoup plus joli !


----------



## wath68 (28 Octobre 2010)

C'est clair


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2010)

Merci !!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour le lien .


----------



## tetris (31 Octobre 2010)

Pensez à Twitter, c'est rempli de geeks avides de ce genre de trucs


----------



## hichem92izi (31 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour.
Les petites annonces c'est par là : http://occasion.macg.co/
Je t'invite à y poster ton offre là-bas.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour est ce quelq'un pourait me donner quelque que écran de veille animée style espionnage,aquarium etc...

Merci pour vos réponse


----------



## wath68 (6 Novembre 2010)

Hello.

Tu peux fouiller ici : http://forums.macg.co/customisation/nos-screensavers-sous-osx-175857.html


----------



## link.javaux (14 Novembre 2010)

hi, 

Je recherche ces trois icones


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2010)

Hum ! En un peu plus grand, ce serait plus pratique pour voir de quoi il s'agit... Non ?  

Je reconnais l'icône de VLC et celle de Quicktime (en version noire). En agrandissant, je crois identifier un disque dur. Cela ne nous avance guère pour t'aider : une recherche sur Google images donne des milliers de résultats pour l'icône de VLC.


----------



## Rémi M (14 Novembre 2010)

Pour l'icône VLC (5 secondes de recherche ...)
Pour l'icône de QuickTime (ça se ressemble, je recherche celle exacte, elle me semble qu'elle fait partie d'un Pack)


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Novembre 2010)

Salut à tous,

je recherche comment faire disparaitre totalement mon Dock, plus d'icônes ni rien sur mon Bureau... utiliser juste spotlight.
Un soft existe pour faire cela ?

Merci pour vos tuyaux


----------



## link.javaux (14 Novembre 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> (5 secondes de recherche ...)



hum me faudrait le même débit que toi...

merci pour les icones, saurais-tu remettre celui pour l'icone QT, le lien ne marche pas

sinon pour l'image disque j'ai fini par le trouver


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> je recherche comment faire disparaitre totalement mon Dock, plus d'icônes ni rien sur mon Bureau... utiliser juste spotlight.
> Un soft existe pour faire cela ?
> ...



Camouflage pour cacher les icônes : http://briksoftware.com/products/camouflage/

Il ne reste plus qu'à activer le masquage automatique du Dock dans ses préférences.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2010)

Connaîtriez-vous le nom de ce skin pour Bowtie ? Merci.


----------



## wath68 (3 Décembre 2010)

Désolé, jamais vu, mais j'aime beaucoup.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2010)

De toute manière j'ai demandé à l'auteur, peut-être que c'est son propre skin qu'il veut ou ne veut pas partager.


----------



## BOO! (3 Décembre 2010)

Je recherche le fonds des dossiers iphone (gris avec un effet de matière quadrillé) dans une résolution qui permette de l'utiliser en wallpaper sur un macbook 13' !

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## wath68 (3 Décembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Connaîtriez-vous le nom de ce skin pour Bowtie ? Merci.


Je dirais que c'est un mod.
La barre de progression ressemble beaucoup à celle-ci





@ BOO! : désolé, je ne vois pas du tout ce que c'est.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2010)

Ok merci Wath .


----------



## Scalounet (4 Décembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Connaîtriez-vous le nom de ce skin pour Bowtie ? Merci.



ça ressemble un peu a ce que je t'ai mis, sauf pour le nom du groupe, qui lui, se trouve a coté ! 







ceci étant, tu peux toujours jouer sur la disposition en ajoutant en plus un script geektool (genre le truc que j'ai fais a la vas vite) !


----------



## scherel (5 Décembre 2010)

Tiens au passage scalounet tu peux m'envoyer ce fond decran que tu as utilisé pour la preview il envoie du lourd !

Merci


----------



## Scalounet (5 Décembre 2010)

bien-sur, je te la donne tel que je l'ai ! 
http://img573.imageshack.us/img573/4203/pinkpaintsplash.jpg


----------



## link.javaux (5 Décembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> De toute manière j'ai demandé à l'auteur, peut-être que c'est son propre skin qu'il veut ou ne veut pas partager.



je l'avais avant le crash de mon DD
nostalgie


----------



## wath68 (5 Décembre 2010)

:style: je l'ai trouvé.

C'est effectivement un mod du skin posté par Scalounet.
Il se trouve ici : http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16790940&p=4
Post#95, le lien sous "Update".
4 versions : Noir/Blanc Gauche ou Droite

Petit conseil : le skin reste en permanence au top, c-a-d au dessus des autres fenêtres.
Pour palier à ça, il faut juste modifier le fichier info.plist ainsi :
Remplacer "top" par "desktop"

```
<key>BTWindowMode</key>
			<string>[B]top[/B]</string>
```


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2010)

Merci à vous tous .


----------



## sebwlid (5 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir, mon problème est le suivant :
Après avoir suivi le script de Wath pour intégrer le RSS des citations evenes un problème ce confronte a moi, l'appleScript n'accepte pas le code avec le message suivant : "fin de ligne, etc. prévu mais «*:*» trouvé." en me signalant la ligne : " sed -e :a -e '$!N;s/\n//;ta' | "


----------



## wath68 (5 Décembre 2010)

Bizarre, je viens de tester, il marche parfaitement chez moi.

Au fait, il faut coller le code dans la fenêtre de GeekTool, et non pas dans l'éditeur de scripts.






```
URL="http://www.lamoooche.com/getRSS.php?idnews=7995"
maxLength="800"
start="5"
end="1"

curl --silent "$URL" |
sed -e :a -e '$!N;s/\n//;ta' |
sed -e 's/<title>/\
<title>/g' |
sed -e 's/<\/title>/<\/title>\
/g' |
sed -e 's/<description>/\
<description>/g' |
sed -e 's/<\/description>/<\/description>\
/g' |
grep -E '(title>|description>)' |
sed -n "$start,$"'p' |
sed -e 's/<title>//' |
sed -e 's/<\/title>//' |
sed -e 's/<description>/   /' |
sed -e 's/<\/description>//' |
sed -e 's/<!\[CDATA\[//g' |
sed -e 's/\]\]>//g' |
sed -e 's/&lt;/</g' |
sed -e 's/&gt;/>/g' |
sed -e 's/<[^>]*>//g' |
cut -c 1-$maxLength |
head -$end |
sed G |
fmt
```


----------



## link.javaux (6 Décembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Merci à vous tous .



trop tard ?

http://www.mediafire.com/?zyt40axtzmn


----------



## wath68 (6 Décembre 2010)

oui


----------



## Tom_Sg (8 Décembre 2010)

Super je le voulais merci beaucoup !


----------



## Fìx (14 Décembre 2010)

Salut tous! 

Alors moi, c'est un peu spécial, je recherche en fait le thème que j'ai! 

En fait, c'est pas pour le virer tout de suite, mais il y avait un désinstallateur dedans, et j'ai jeté le fichier... J'aimerai donc le retrouver pour le jour où un autre thème sympa me ferait de l'oeil.... Un 25 décembre par exemple....  

Merci!


----------



## wath68 (14 Décembre 2010)

Celui-ci peut-être : http://neodesktop.deviantart.com/art/ProMate-Public-Beta-1-121730229

Trouvé ici : http://www.iconpaper.org/category/mac/themeosx


----------



## Fìx (14 Décembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Celui-ci peut-être : http://neodesktop.deviantart.com/art/ProMate-Public-Beta-1-121730229
> 
> Trouvé ici : http://www.iconpaper.org/category/mac/themeosx



Et non, c'té pô ça! :rateau: Merci quand même! 

J'ai fini par me retaper une bonne tripotée de pages de "Nos desktop" (avec cette eternelle connexion pourrie du boulot!...  ) ... Et j'ai retrouvé où ça en parlait! => ICI

Et le thème est celui ci.


Merci (quand même) encore!  


_(content! :love: )_


----------



## pod (20 Décembre 2010)

bonjour,

je cherche a afficher entierrement les information de la place disponible de mes disques dur sur le Desktop.
la par exemple je vois uniquement 500 Go, 40 ... Go de libre.  j'aimerai vraiment bien tout voir, c'est a dire le 500 Go, 400 Go de libre! pas que le debut...
j'ai beau modifier mes options de présentation j'arrive jamais a tout afficher ...
une idée ?


----------



## Rémi M (20 Décembre 2010)

CMD + J (pour afficher les options de présentation) et bouge le curseur de l_'Espacement de la grille_


----------



## wath68 (20 Décembre 2010)

J'ai trouvé un vieux post, qui date de 2007.



Paski.pne a dit:


> Il faut modifier le fichier qui gère la traduction du Finder pour mettre par exemple "libre" à la place de "disponible".
> 
> 1 - Aller à Disque Dur/Système/Bibliothèque/Core Services
> 2 - Cilc-droit (ou Ctrl-Clic) sur l'icône du Finder et choisir "Afficher le contenu du paquet"
> ...


Bon, vu que le post date, ça a changé depuis.
La ligne IV9 est maintenant: ", ^0 de libre";
Alors peut-être qu'en remplaçant le "_de libre_" par "_libre_" tout court (ou free) ça peut marcher.
*Fais une sauvegarde du fichier quand même avant.*


----------



## pod (20 Décembre 2010)

rémy, meme avec l espacement de grille j'arrivais jamais a afficher toute l'info.
merci Wath c'est bon avec Free


----------



## criicri (26 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Après plusieurs passages sur le forum j'ai décidé de m'inscrire et de vous posez par la même occasion une question, quels sont les traffic light de cette image?







Après plusieurs recherches j'ai cru comprendre que c'était les "mnml traffic light" quelque chose dans le genre.. mais impossible à trouver, quelqu'un les aurait il?

Merci d'avance à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2010)

Je crois que le thème va bientôt sortir .


----------



## latino973 (26 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Voila je recherche des logiciels (gratuit) qui me permettrai  de modifier l'apparence de mon iMac (10.6.5) ? par exemple mettre un  fond d'écran animé, modifier le curseur ou la petite pomme en haut a gauche etc... si vous avez des liens,  je vous remercie d'avance.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h56 ----------




Christophe31 a dit:


> Je recherche ce wall, si vous pouvez m'aider.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut Christophe31,
Peut tu partager tes modifs STP, la pomme en haut a gauche, ton dock et le drapeau americain en haut a droite, explique moi comment faire je suis vraiment un debutant sur Mac, je precise que je suis sur un iMac 21,5 pouces 10.6.5, merci pour ton coup de main


----------



## criicri (26 Décembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je crois que le thème va bientôt sortir .



Merci de ta réponse corentin, rah je suis impatient je le vois partout ^^



latino973 a dit:


> Salut Christophe31,
> Peut tu partager tes modifs STP, la pomme en haut a gauche, ton dock et le drapeau americain en haut a droite, explique moi comment faire je suis vraiment un debutant sur Mac, je precise que je suis sur un iMac 21,5 pouces 10.6.5, merci pour ton coup de main



Le drapeau Américain c'est juste la langue utilisé ou le clavier je ne sais plus tu peux modifier ça dans les préférence système.


----------



## Tom_Sg (27 Décembre 2010)

Le drapeau américain c'est juste que le clavier est en mode QWERTY idem si tu met en japonnais ou russe tu aura le drapeau de la nationalité.


Par contre niveau des icones je les veux bien je vais chercher un peu ça !

P.S. Si vous connaissez des sites qui file des icônes dans le genre assez fun je prend hein !




EDIT ENCORE :

Je suis sous OS 10.6 et http://www.unsanity.com/haxies/shapeshifter ne fonctionne pas je prend la version d'avant ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Décembre 2010)

Tom_Sg a dit:


> Le drapeau américain c'est juste que le clavier est en mode QWERTY idem si tu met en japonnais ou russe tu aura le drapeau de la nationalité.
> 
> 
> Par contre niveau des icones je les veux bien je vais chercher un peu ça !
> ...



Shepashifter ne fonctionne plus sous SL, tu dois utiliser ThemePark et modifier ton thème à la main, point par point.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h58 ----------




latino973 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Voila je recherche des logiciels (gratuit) qui me permettrai  de modifier l'apparence de mon iMac (10.6.5) ? par exemple mettre un  fond d'écran animé, modifier le curseur ou la petite pomme en haut a gauche etc... si vous avez des liens,  je vous remercie d'avance.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h56 ----------
> ...



Juste un truc c'est pas moi qui ai ce desk, je cherchais simplement le wall.


----------



## Tom_Sg (31 Décembre 2010)

Aucune idée ou trouver ce genre d'icone ? Meme si j'en ai déjà dégoté pas mal


----------



## wath68 (4 Janvier 2011)

:modo:
Je me demande si c'est vraiment une bonne idée de regrouper toutes les demandes/recherches dans le même post !

Je suis certain que nous somme passés à coté de beaucoup de réponses à pouvoir donner, juste parce-que la question s'est un peu perdue au milieu des autres messages et que l'on ne la remarque pas.
De plus, ça ne facilite pas la tache à ceux qui font une recherche sur le forum.
L'idéal serait: une demande = un post, avec un titre explicite (pas de trucs genre Help ou Au Secours)

Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Scalounet (4 Janvier 2011)

J'suis d'accord avec toi


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2011)

Bof on risque de voir multiplier des posts et des posts.
Je préfère cette idée qui n'est pas la mienne mais celle que j'ai pompé sur MacThemes.


----------



## Zibiolo (4 Janvier 2011)

Les deux méthodes ont du bon. A voir si on préfère faciliter la recherche (en admettant que les utilisateurs choisissent des titres explicites) et la visibilité des demandes ou la clarté générale du forum.


----------



## wath68 (4 Janvier 2011)

Ouaip, après réflexion, c'est kif-kif-pareil-même.
On va laisser comme c'est alors.


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Je recherche l'icône info (i) ou effacer (x) mais en vide, sans aucun logo dedans...et comme je suis un gros nul j'arrive pas à la faire avec Photoshop.
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## wath68 (21 Janvier 2011)

Comment est-ce possible, ça ?


----------



## Fìx (21 Janvier 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Comment est-ce possible, ça ?




Jamais vu! 

As-tu essayé en remplaçant l'image de la pomme via ThemPark par une image genre de 150px (de haut)*30px(de large) avec une pomme centrée sur un fanion dans le genre? (image totale qui se centrerait sur la barre et dont on ne verrait que le bas du fanion avec la pomme incrustée en haut?, comme sur ton image?)


----------



## wath68 (22 Janvier 2011)

J'ai vu ça ici, le desk' de ouf.


----------



## Fìx (22 Janvier 2011)

Avec ThemPark et Geektool par dessous :






Seulement avec Geektool par dessus (Keep on top) :








​
(c'est mieux, sauf que ça apparait au dessus de tout, y compris toutes les applis :rateau: )


Alors le mieux serait la première solution, en virant l'ombre de la barre des menus je pense...


----------



## wath68 (22 Janvier 2011)

Wow excellent 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h07 ----------

Je préfère la solution GeekTool only.

Voilà ce que ça donne chez moi


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2011)

Pas mal mais ce serait plus beau avec une pomme plus petite.


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Janvier 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Avec ThemPark et Geektool par dessous :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bonjour Fix,
Où as tu trouver les images pour arriver à cela avec ta poire (en lieu et place de la pomme), je souhaiterais trouver tout (le fanion, la poire....), merci d'avance.


----------



## ivoyger (23 Janvier 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Wow excellent
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h07 ----------
> 
> ...



J'adore ! Serait-ce possible de partagé l'image de la pomme ?


----------



## Fìx (23 Janvier 2011)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Bonjour Fix,
> Où as tu trouver les images pour arriver à cela avec ta poire (en lieu et place de la pomme), je souhaiterais trouver tout (le fanion, la poire....), merci d'avance.



Bah j'te le file, mais j'l'ai vraiment créé à l'arrache! :rateau: Pour le fanion, j'l'ai copié du desk cité par wath et la poire (que j'ai redessinée sur Illustrator ; depuis longtemps hein?! J'l'ai quand même pas fait QUE pour cet exercice! :rateau:  ) j'l'ai intégrée vraiment grossièrement... T'auras ptêt besoin de recadrer un peu :


----------



## wath68 (23 Janvier 2011)

Un peu de bidouille :





 + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu fusionnes les deux en une seule image, que tu places avec GeekTool à l'endroit adéquat,
en n'oubliant pas de cocher "Keep on top" dans GeekTool.


----------



## ivoyger (23 Janvier 2011)

Pas de soucis pour la bidouille et Geektool, c'était juste les images sources dont j'avais besoin !
Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Janvier 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Bah j'te le file, mais j'l'ai vraiment créé à l'arrache! :rateau: Pour le fanion, j'l'ai copié du desk cité par wath et la poire (que j'ai redessinée sur Illustrator ; depuis longtemps hein?! J'l'ai quand même pas fait QUE pour cet exercice! :rateau:  ) j'l'ai intégrée vraiment grossièrement... T'auras ptêt besoin de recadrer un peu :




Merci Fix


----------



## jujurochedu42 (23 Janvier 2011)

Salut à tous,

Je débutes dans la custom et je souhaite faire pas à pas...

Dans un premier temps je voudrais changer la couleur des barres de menus, mais je ne sais pas vers quels logiciel me tourner ....

Enfin, est il possible sous léopard d'appliquer des thémes complet étant donner que Shapeshifter n'est pas compatible ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2011)

Pour ceux qui sont intéressés par le ruban.


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Janvier 2011)

Voilà ce que cela donne chez moi :


----------



## wath68 (24 Janvier 2011)

jujurochedu42 a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Je débutes dans la custom et je souhaite faire pas à pas...
> 
> ...



Je sais qu'on peut utiliser, entre autres, ThemePark (à vérifier la compatibilité avec Leopard).
Pour changer la couleur de la barre : http://forums.macg.co/5302822-post9418.html
et regarde la signature de Phil1982


----------



## Membre 166078 (26 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, 

je voudrais savoir s'il était possible d'éditer le fichier SArtFile.bin sous Léopard avec un mac PowerPC.
La version de themepark que j'ai trouvé (3.1) ne le permet pas, et la version 4.1 n'est disponible que pour intel.

Y a-t-il un autre moyen ?

Merci d'avance. 
Cordialement.


----------



## wath68 (4 Février 2011)

Quelqu'un aurait-il ce dock dans ses archives, s'il vous plait ?
Impossible de trouver un lien qui marche.

FUTURE DOCK


----------



## Rémi M (4 Février 2011)

Tu as vraiment de la chance que je l'ai gardé même si je ne l'utilise plus, mais les DDE servent à ça aussi, garder des choses inutiles... mais pas pour tout le monde à première vue.

Go download


----------



## wath68 (4 Février 2011)

WOOHOOO yeah la classe.
Merci beaucoup. 

J'vais tester ça tout à l'heure.


----------



## wath68 (6 Février 2011)

Je recherche cette icône, please, merci


----------



## EMqA (7 Février 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Je recherche cette icône, please, merci



Par là.


----------



## wath68 (7 Février 2011)

Excellent, merci


----------



## wath68 (10 Février 2011)

Non rien, erreur


----------



## Tom_Sg (13 Février 2011)

Coucou 

Alors voilà je recherche l'icone (transparisé bien sûr) de l'application "Courir" dispo sur l'appstore mac.

Et est-ce qu'il vous arrive d'acheter des petites applications ? Le facebook menu me tente bien !


----------



## wath68 (13 Février 2011)

Y'a pas d'application "Courir" sur l'app Store :hein:

Edit : ha ok, Courier 

Si jamais je tombe dessus, je te préviens.
En attendant, une autre un peu dans le même style





Pour le FaceMenu, mouais, 3,99 alors qu'il y a Facebook Notifications en gratuit.
D'façon Facebook c'est le mal


----------



## DamienLT (13 Février 2011)

Tom_Sg a dit:


> Coucou
> 
> Alors voilà je recherche l'icone (transparisé bien sûr) de l'application "Courir" dispo sur l'appstore mac.
> 
> Et est-ce qu'il vous arrive d'acheter des petites applications ? Le facebook menu me tente bien !



Si c'est de l'application Couri*E*r dont tu parles alors je te la met (l'icone hein) à disposition *ici*.


----------



## Tom_Sg (13 Février 2011)

Oh pardon je n'avais pas fait gaffe de la photte de frappe 

Merci ! (Pour le mettre à la taille d'un icone je fais comment ? :s)


----------



## DamienLT (13 Février 2011)

De rien pour la peine tu seras châtié et pendu par les pieds !


----------



## wath68 (13 Février 2011)

Tom_Sg a dit:


> Pour le mettre à la taille d'un icone je fais comment ?



http://iconverticons.com/


----------



## Tom_Sg (13 Février 2011)

En fait c'est bon avec candybar la taille est ajuster


----------



## iteeth (15 Février 2011)

Salut à tous,
Quelqu'un saurait me dire comment mettre un fond gris derrière mon dock 2D? (Je n'ai pas d'icônes, c'est juste le nom des applis qui est écrit)...


----------



## wath68 (15 Février 2011)

En 2D ? je ne crois pas que cela soit possible.
En tout cas je n'en ai jamais vu.


----------



## iteeth (15 Février 2011)

Sisi !!
Comme The Kobhens Iconset ! Parce que moi j'ai juste les icônes, derrière c'est transparent... 
D'ailleurs je tiens à signaler que j'ai supprimé le trait qui délimite le dock en 2D.


----------



## wath68 (15 Février 2011)

Oui mais non lol, je voulais dire que je n'avais jamais vu un dock 2D en couleur.


----------



## iteeth (15 Février 2011)

Voilà ce que j'ai actuellement:




Ce n'est donc pas possible d'avoir le fond de mon dock gris?


----------



## wath68 (15 Février 2011)

Non, à moins de me tromper, mais je ne crois pas.

Pourquoi ne pas remettre le dock noir ?
Cela doit être pas mal avec ce fond d'écran.

Ou sinon, solution à l'arrache, rajouter un fond avec GeekTool, ou bien directement sur ton fond d'écran.
Mais dans ce cas-là, il faudra que le fond fasse toute la largeur de l'écran, sinon dès que tu vas ouvrir une ou plusieurs applications non-présente dans le dock, elles vont se retrouver "dans le vide".

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h35 ----------

Avec GeekTool, ça donne un truc dans ce style


----------



## iteeth (15 Février 2011)

Merci Wath,
c'est vrai je n'avais pas pensé à Geektool pour ça mais j'avais pas vraiment envie de prendre tout le bas de l'écran. J'essaie ça en attendant de trouver vraiment ce que je cherche.


----------



## aCLR (20 Février 2011)

&#8212; Vous recherchez quelque chose ?
&#8212; Oui, j'ai cru voir passé un jour dans _Vos coups de c&#339;ur_ ou _Vos desktop sous osx_ un fond d'écran qui reprenait le fond quadrillé gris et blanc de Photoshop ? Ai-je eu la berlue ou pas ?


----------



## aCLR (27 Février 2011)

 Sans trop m'avancer, je dirais que oui vous avez eu la berlue !
 Ah ?!
 Oui
 Donc soit je repasse une plombe à fouiller le site en quête du sésame soit je bidouille un truc.
 Voilà c'est un peu ça !



----------



## wath68 (27 Février 2011)

le monologue.
Désolé, je n'ai pas totoshop, donc je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles.


----------



## aCLR (27 Février 2011)

Bah en fait le zip attaché c'est le fond d'écran que je cherchais en vain et que j'ai finalement dessiné en cinq minutes&#8230;


----------



## link.javaux (4 Mars 2011)

je recherche un thème bowtie que j'avais déjà vu

C'est sur deux lignes artiste+nom de chanson en blanc opacité 50%

Et lorsque la chanson est à la moitié je vais dire, ben le blanc est opaque.
Si vous comprenez pas je peux réexpliquer


----------



## wath68 (4 Mars 2011)

ici :


----------



## link.javaux (4 Mars 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> ici :
> [IMG/]http://www.iconpaper.org/preview/10110604b.jpg[/IMG]



Qu'es que je ferais sans toi wath....


----------



## link.javaux (6 Mars 2011)

je recherche le fond d'écran qu'on peut voir sur le lien suivant:

http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=linkjavaux&order=9&offset=24#/d1lupon


----------



## Larme (6 Mars 2011)

@link.javaux : Pouët Pouët


----------



## wath68 (6 Mars 2011)

Merci tineye.com





Et dîtes : zut, grilled


----------



## Larme (6 Mars 2011)

En tout cas, même technique utilisée


----------



## KimJongHyun (6 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à Tous, 

voila je recherche les icônes bleu d'origines : "applications" et "Bibliothéques"... Je sais, çà parait bizarre mais j'ai fait une boulette, celle de ne pas sauvegarder mes anciennes icones... Voila donc si une âme charitable dans les parages a ce qu'il faut en format ICNS je suis preneur  Merci d'avance !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2011)

*Ici *


----------



## KimJongHyun (7 Mars 2011)

Corentin ! Des mercis par millier  Une question c'est ton propre backup ? Je devrais faire pareil avant de customisé mon dock  Encore une fois merci !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2011)

Non c'est le back-up de CandyBar (App pour changer les icônes du système, des applications et du dock).
Tu fais un clic droit sur l'icône de CandyBar -> Afficher le contenu du paquet -> Contents -> Resourses -> Back-Up.


----------



## Nyokki (7 Mars 2011)

Tadammm du coup comme promis sur le fil des desktop j'arrive avec ma petite question!

J'ai dl hier des icones de la menu bar pour en changer, or je n'ai pas trouvé, il me semble qu'il faut que j'ailles ds les ressources de "menu extra" dans bibliotheque (bla bla bla) mais pour les changer ? 

Est ce trop risqué? comment en ajouter de nouvelles, j'ai vu que 3morphiix" en avait une en forme de nuage ds sa menu bar, et bon ca m'interesse donc je voulais savoir si c'etait la mm procedure que liteicon, ou "hand made" comme les icones des applis.

J'espere que ma demande est assez claire désolée pour le fouillis...


----------



## Yorwan (7 Mars 2011)

Nyokki a dit:


> Tadammm du coup comme promis sur le fil des desktop j'arrive avec ma petite question!
> 
> J'ai dl hier des icones de la menu bar pour en changer, or je n'ai pas trouvé, il me semble qu'il faut que j'ailles ds les ressources de "menu extra" dans bibliotheque (bla bla bla) mais pour les changer ?
> 
> ...




Pour ce qui concerne tout le bazar du début je pense pas pouvoir t'aider. Pour l'icone du nuage, il s'agit de l'application CloudApp, qui permet l'hébergement rapide de fichiers sur Internet (très pratique et très simple)


----------



## wath68 (7 Mars 2011)

Ça dépend des applications dont tu veux changer l'icône.

Si c'est des applications tierces non-Apple, effectivement il faut fouiller dans le fichier Resources et trouver la bonne icône à remplacer.
En général elle s'appelle "MenuBar", ou quelque chose qui y ressemble.

Pour les applications Apple (Spotlight, Airport, Volume, etc...) c'est déjà plus compliqué.
Regarde la signature de Phil1982, il me semble qu'il indique la procédure, dans le dossier Nouveau lien pour la Custo.


----------



## Nyokki (7 Mars 2011)

Merci beaucoupppp =) j'ai cherché et pas trouvé ce que je voulais ds le dossier que tu m'indiques chez Phil1982.

Mais c'est bien ce dont je me doutait qu'il faut que j'ailles les changer directement à la source, je vais voir si je vais le faire car j'ai lu je ne sais plus ou qu'il pouvait quand même y avoir des risques et qu'il faut bien savoir ce que l'on fait, et j'ai pas envie de tout casser!

En tout cas merci de vos réponses à tous les deux! =)


----------



## Fìx (7 Mars 2011)

Nyokki a dit:


> Merci beaucoupppp =) j'ai cherché et pas trouvé ce que je voulais ds le dossier que tu m'indiques chez Phil1982.
> 
> Mais c'est bien ce dont je me doutait qu'il faut que j'ailles les changer directement à la source, je vais voir si je vais le faire car j'ai lu je ne sais plus ou qu'il pouvait quand même y avoir des risques et qu'il faut bien savoir ce que l'on fait, et j'ai pas envie de tout casser!
> 
> En tout cas merci de vos réponses à tous les deux! =)



Ne fais rien si tu n'as aucun système de sauvegarde fonctionnel!  (Time Machine et/ou Clone)


----------



## Nyokki (7 Mars 2011)

Heureusement j'ai time machine si jamais mais j'aurais juste la flemme de tt restaurer huhu


----------



## Margauxfk (22 Mars 2011)

Bonjour bonjour,

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait les traffic lights de mac OS X par défaut pour Themepark svp?

Merciii


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Mars 2011)

Margauxfk a dit:


> Bonjour bonjour,
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait les traffic lights de mac OS X par défaut pour Themepark svp?
> 
> Merciii



Celle-ci y ressemble non ?


----------



## Margauxfk (22 Mars 2011)

C'est exactement ça, merci !


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Mars 2011)

Margauxfk a dit:


> C'est exactement ça, merci !


De rien, je ne crois pas que ce soit à 100% ceux d'originie mais ils s'en rapprochent. 
Sinon, faut voir où ils sont planqués dans le système et je regarde pour te filer un backup


----------



## Margauxfk (22 Mars 2011)

Ah oui effectivement ça change un peu, si tu peux me les chopper je ne dis pas non, sinon c'est pas grave  encore merci en tout cas !


----------



## link.javaux (4 Avril 2011)

je recherche le theme bowtie "&#12379;&#12435;&#12373;&#12356; - Subtile (thanks to Philipp Antoni for the inspiration)"
pas le mod, le normale. 

Si quelqu'un savait me l'uploader car le lien officiel est mort 
(http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16790940&p=1)

merci


----------



## antOlogique (7 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

C'est un défi que je lance à vous tous, trifouilleurs du Coretype.bundle et autre... 

Ma requête est la suivante: Je voudrai ajouter d'autre icone mis à disposition dans l'application Configuation Audio ( utilitaire ), plus précisément dans les périphérique MIDI. 

En effet je dispose de certaines reliques midi, et d'autres qui ne correspondent pas du tout aux icônes proposé par mac. 
Je voudrai vraiment leur assigner des icônes, tant qu'à faire personnalisés. 
Le dossier dans lequel les initiaux se trouveraient serai 'générique', il se trouve aussi que les hardwares Native Instrument ajoutent un dossier ' Native Instrument ' avec les images de chacun d'eux. 
voir capture :









Je voudrai donc, savoir où se trouvent ces fichus dossier, pour ajouter mon ' Perso ' avec mes .png ou .icns de mes bidules. 

Un grand merci d'avance à celui ou celle qui parviendra à me dire où ! 

Bien cordialement.


----------



## Rom72 (11 Avril 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Alors voilà, je cherche à ajouter dans le finder une colonne de durée, pour si possible additionner les durée avec shift+cmd+I. C'est pour calculer mes heures de rush. 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2011)

Dans les Informations Système, il y a "le temps depuis le démarrage"... mais j'ignore comment faire apparaître cette information dans le Finder...


----------



## Nyokki (15 Avril 2011)

Coucou tout le monde vous allez me prendre pour une débile, 

Pour des raisons pratiques pour la gestion de mon site je suis revenue sous Firef*x et j'ai pris le 4 

Dans ma barre personnelle, j'ai crée un dossier "idées" et il m'est impossible d'ajouter des pages en glisser coller dedans je ne comprends pas car sous le 3 ca fonctionnait parfaitement!

J'ai testé avec juste l'icone de l'url mais ca ne me met pas la page exacte que je veux juste l'accueil de la section du site enregistré, si qqun pouvait m'aider  

J'ai cherché chez mon ami Go*gle mais j'ai trouvé que pour la version 3 qui dit le glissé coller, j'essayes mais en vain.... 

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Calderan (16 Avril 2011)

Nyokki a dit:


> Coucou tout le monde vous allez me prendre pour une débile,
> 
> Pour des raisons pratiques pour la gestion de mon site je suis revenue sous Firef*x et j'ai pris le 4
> 
> ...


En fait quand tu glisse licône à gauche de l'adresse vers ton dossier tu dois attendre 1 ou 2 secondes sur le dossier pour que la liste s'affiche, ensuite tu peux continuer à glisser l'icône dans la liste.
Je sais pas si je suis très clair


----------



## Nyokki (16 Avril 2011)

Calderan a dit:


> En fait quand tu glisse licône à gauche de l'adresse vers ton dossier tu dois attendre 1 ou 2 secondes sur le dossier pour que la liste s'affiche, ensuite tu peux continuer à glisser l'icône dans la liste.
> Je sais pas si je suis très clair




Merci de ta réponse rapide, pour l'icone en effet cela fonctionne, mais moi je voulais glisser des url dans mes dossiers il etait possible de le faire avant ds la version 3, et le probleme quand je glisse l'icone c'est que ca me met une page du site mais pas celle que je veux vraiment et je dois ensuite la rechercher la est mon soucis....

Je ne sais pas s'ils ont changé la maniere de faire a savoir maintenant on ne peux glisser que l'icone, mais je trouve ca dommage pour les url car rien ne se met en surbrillance c'est de la crotte!!!

Cet aprem je change de mac j'installerais Firef*x 3 et pis c'est tout =(


----------



## Calderan (16 Avril 2011)

moi quand je glisse l'icône ça me mets la bonne page dans mon dossier, c'est bizarre


----------



## Nyokki (16 Avril 2011)

Calderan a dit:


> moi quand je glisse l'icône ça me mets la bonne page dans mon dossier, c'est bizarre




Je reviens de la FN*C j'ai le nouvel ordi je vais installer firef*x 4 et je vais tester je viendrais editer la réponse pour te dire si ca fonctionne!

Merci de ta réponse en tout cas!

Je cherches un autre truc aussi rapport au doc mais je crois que la reponse est dans "nos desktop" c'est pour avoir les icones en trois premieres lettres des applis je vais aller tenter de retrouver ca!


EDIT: j'ai compris pourquoi les pages que je selectionnais ne s'enregistraient pas exactement ds mon dossier, tout simplement car ce sont des animations flashs et que ca me revoit a la page générale qui elle n'est pas une anim flash voilaaaa sinon pour les autres ca fonctionne tres bien je viens d'essayer.


----------



## kobeval (16 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Je recherche cette icône, si vous savez où je peux la trouver.





Vu sur http://art-styles.deviantart.com/art/AlumaDOCK-169551013

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Calderan (17 Avril 2011)

Nyokki a dit:


> Je reviens de la FN*C j'ai le nouvel ordi je vais installer firef*x 4 et je vais tester je viendrais editer la réponse pour te dire si ca fonctionne!
> 
> Merci de ta réponse en tout cas!
> 
> ...


Heureux que tu ai trouvé d'où venait le problème 
Pour tes icônes, il faut remplacer les icônes d'origines avec un programme comme candybar.
Il existe pas mal de pack d'icônes "texte", tu devrais facilement trouver ton bonheur dans le fil *Nos desktop sous osX*


----------



## Nyokki (17 Avril 2011)

Calderan a dit:


> Heureux que tu ai trouvé d'où venait le problème
> Pour tes icônes, il faut remplacer les icônes d'origines avec un programme comme candybar.
> Il existe pas mal de pack d'icônes "texte", tu devrais facilement trouver ton bonheur dans le fil *Nos desktop sous osX*



Merci encore une fois de ta réponse. Pour les icônes je sais les changer je cherchais juste un pack précis. J'en ai trouve hier en fouillant sur le forum


----------



## cooltofchris (17 Avril 2011)

kobeval a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je recherche cette icône, si vous savez où je peux la trouver.
> 
> ...


c est par là


----------



## kobeval (17 Avril 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> c est par là



parfait, merci!


----------



## Scalounet (26 Avril 2011)

Hello, 

Vous savez si il existe de nouveaux styles pour Itunes 10.2.2 ? 

rci !


----------



## wath68 (26 Avril 2011)

Est-ce qu'une personne possédant Photoshop pourrait me faire un .png du Wooden et du Marble, please ? Merci 

http://omercetin.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d37myl2


----------



## Fìx (26 Avril 2011)

Mais perso, j'trouve pas les textures très réussies! :rateau: :rose:


----------



## wath68 (26 Avril 2011)

Wow le service est rapide ici  Merci beaucoup.

Je vais voir ce que ça donne, peut-être qu'en petit ça ressort mieux.


----------



## KimJongHyun (1 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir,

Je cherche des icônes plutôt fun pour aller avec mon wallpaper : http://img846.imageshack.us/i/sansremi.png/
Vous avez des conseils ou des adresses car sur déviant art je cherche mais c'est vrai que je dois pas employer le bon mot clef ^^ Je cherche surtout pour Safari, itunes, skype, la corbeille et le finder pas plus :rose: Voila merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,


Sur la galerie de Side7, on trouve de quoi remplacer les icônes de la barre des menus :

http://side-7.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=0#/d37osb8

en revanche, dans ce pack, on ne trouve pas Airport, Bluetooth, la batterie, la date et l'heure, Spotlight, Time Machine, les icônes d'iStats Menu

Savez-vous où je pourrais les trouver ou quelque chose d'équivalent, car c'est un sacré boulot que de les modifier.....

Merci à vous

Jean-Michel


----------



## link.javaux (2 Mai 2011)

voici une demande un peu spéciale

j'aimerai dé-customiser un mac (10.6)

Quelqu'un s'aurait-il m'uploader les SartFiles et Extras(2) d'origine 

Les icones finder, mail, Qtime 7 et les deux de la poubelle d'origne 

le pdf de spotlight  ?

Merci


----------



## kobeval (2 Mai 2011)

KimJongHyun a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je cherche des icônes plutôt fun pour aller avec mon wallpaper : http://img846.imageshack.us/i/sansremi.png/
> Vous avez des conseils ou des adresses car sur déviant art je cherche mais c'est vrai que je dois pas employer le bon mot clef ^^ Je cherche surtout pour Safari, itunes, skype, la corbeille et le finder pas plus :rose: Voila merci d'avance



Les icônes sur ce lien pourraient convenir pour ton wall, apparament les icônes ont été modifiés par le mec donc pas sûr que tu puisses les avoir de cette couleur là.
http://molotov-arts.deviantart.com/art/August-22-2009-136339647


----------



## KimJongHyun (2 Mai 2011)

Kobeval je te remercie, j'ai sauvegardé le pack d'icônes car vraiment sympa  J'utilise ce pack trouvé cet aprem, c'est sobre et çà fait ressortir le fond écran


----------



## cooltofchris (2 Mai 2011)

KimJongHyun a dit:


> Kobeval je te remercie, j'ai sauvegardé le pack d'icônes car vraiment sympa  J'utilise ce pack trouvé cet aprem, c'est sobre et çà fait ressortir le fond écran


Ceux là dans le même style sont sympas aussi 
http://neodesktop.deviantart.com/ar...opular in:customization/icons/dock the&qo=286


----------



## KimJongHyun (3 Mai 2011)

Merci CooltofChris, je les avais déja, par contre c'est vrai qu'elles sont superbement bien finies


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir,

Lorsqu'on active "Spaces" - ce qui est mon cas, car je trouve cette idée de multi-bureaux très pratique - et qu'on y met l'icône dans la barre des menus, je trouve cette dernière assez peu pratique.
En effet, lorsqu'on l'ouvre c'est une liste de numéros... 1, 2, 3 ... qui correspondent aux espaces ouverts. En revanche, il n'y a pas le nom ou les icônes des applications qui correspondent aux numéros un peu à l'image de XMenu.

Y-a-t-il un moyen de pallier à cet inconvénient ?

J'ai cherché, je n'ai pas trouvé....

Merci à ceux qui me répondront.


----------



## link.javaux (4 Mai 2011)

tu peux voir avec ce soft déjà;
http://thecocoabots.com/hyperspaces/


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2011)

Merci à toi, cela m'a l'air très bien effectivement pour nommer les espaces.


----------



## kobeval (4 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir, je recherche la même icône exactement mais dans sa version blanche si certains d'entre vous l'ont, impossible de mettre la main dessus. 

Merci !


----------



## cooltofchris (5 Mai 2011)

kobeval a dit:


> Bonsoir, je recherche la même icône exactement mais dans sa version blanche si certains d'entre vous l'ont, impossible de mettre la main dessus.
> 
> Merci !


http://www.mediafire.com/?l3l9lloi05sl9ly
voilà en 2 versions différentes blanches


----------



## kobeval (6 Mai 2011)

merci pour l'icône cooltofchris, je maintiens tt de même ma requête si qq'un possède l'icône blanche sur la gauche avec l'intérieur rouge


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2011)

Peut-être trouveras-tu ton bonheur ici ?

http://macristocracy.com/vanilla/comments.php?DiscussionID=690&page=1#Item_0


----------



## Ralph_ (8 Mai 2011)

kobeval a dit:


> merci pour l'icône cooltofchris, je maintiens tt de même ma requête si qq'un possède l'icône blanche sur la gauche avec l'intérieur rouge



http://www.mediafire.com/?i54dvd6y7fz7wpe

De rien
____________
Je suis en train de tenter le dock à gauche. mais je souhaiterais le rendre transparent et je n'y arrive pas avec les programmes habituels. De même que le separator en transparent et les indicateurs, j'aimerais qu'il soient plus petits

quelqu'un aurait une astuce pour ça? parce que pour le moment je trouve très moche

Par avance, merci






EDIT : et également à la recherche de cet oiseau, dans cette couleur pour Twitter. Je n'arrive pas a trouver de taille acceptable pour ne pas qu'il soit pixelisé


----------



## kobeval (8 Mai 2011)

Merci JM je l'avais déjà celui là.
Merci Ralph  , l'application Mirage devrait te permettre de rendre certains éléments du dock transparent

http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16802835


----------



## Ralph_ (8 Mai 2011)

Merci Kobeval.

C'est OK pour le séparateur. reste les indicateurs, je souhaite les garder mais pour des plus petits (j'en ai à dispo)


----------



## wath68 (8 Mai 2011)

CandyBar.

Ou à la main, dans le dossier Resources de Dock.app, il faut changer les fichiers "indicator_medium_simple.png" et "indicator_small_simple.png"


----------



## Ralph_ (8 Mai 2011)

hum merci

Candybar passe pas et je ne me sens pas de jouer avec le coreservices. je vais le laisser tel quel.

si quelqu'un a l'icone twitter je suis partant

merci


----------



## kobeval (8 Juin 2011)

je recherche le wall que l'on peut voir au début du WWDC du 6 juin dernier, ça a l'air d'être le pont de San Francisco si qq'un aurait un lien vers ce wall (sans le texte évidemment )

merci d'avance !


----------



## Pantha Du Prince (12 Juin 2011)

Bonjour ! La question a déjà du etre posée mais je ne la trouve pas... Est-il possible de masquer la barre de menu de la même facon que le dock ? Merci !


----------



## wath68 (12 Juin 2011)

hello.

C'est MagicMenu, je crois.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2011)

Effectivement mais il faut Rosetta .


----------



## Pantha Du Prince (15 Juin 2011)

Merci ! Autre petite questions, avez-vous des polices à recommander l'affichage de l'heure par exemple avec un shell ? Parce que je trouve que les chiffres de l'heure sont trop "flous" ou "pixelisés" avec celles que j'utilisent...


----------



## Letabilis (20 Juin 2011)

Bonjour bonjour.

Voilà encore des questions qui ont probablement déjà du être posées, mais force est de constater que vous êtes tellement actifs qu'on est vite noyé par toutes les infos/astuces/tutos dispos dans la section custo :rateau:

Ainsi, si une âme charitable pouvais passer par ici et me permettre d'abréger mes souffrances, euh me recherches, je lui en serait très reconnaissant 

Première question, pour changer la police de la barre de menu, la solution est elle bien silk comme j'ai pu le lire sur un topic ou y a t'il une meilleure (plus simple ?) alternative ?
Question subsidiaire pour rester dans le même thème, quelqu'un connaitrait la police utilisée ici ?

Deuxième question : Dans un (magnifique) récent screen de Wath, l'heure est inscrite d'une manière très originale et esthétique. Serait-ce par le biais de geektool qu'on arrive à ce résultat ? Auriez vous des liens pour l'obtenir ?

Merci par avance à ceux qui se pencheront sur ma demande, et encore bravo pour toutes vos créas


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Juin 2011)

Pour ce qui est de la police Silk ne fonctionne (sauf erreur) que sous Leopard et pas sous Snow Leopard donc la seule solution sous SL c'est celle là bon courage , tu dois avoir le nom de la police dans le sujet.

Pour l'heure c'est là et comme j'ai pas en tête la commande mais tu n'as qu'à essayer plusieurs lettre en lieu et place du H, du M et du S.



Et puis tu sais Google fait des miracle de recherche sur le net


----------



## Letabilis (20 Juin 2011)

Merci bcp Christophe


----------



## Vinz&lulux (25 Juin 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Par ici.



Très intéressée par cette pomme multicolore... mais ayant tenté la manip ça ne marchait pas ...  quelqu'un a fait cette manip ?

En plus maintenant on a fait la mise a jour 10.6.8 alors je sais pas si cela fonctionnerait ?

Ou bien quelqu'un saurait comment faire différemment ?


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Juin 2011)

Vinz&lulux a dit:


> Très intéressée par cette pomme multicolore... mais ayant tenté la manip ça ne marchait pas ...  quelqu'un a fait cette manip ?
> 
> En plus maintenant on a fait la mise a jour 10.6.8 alors je sais pas si cela fonctionnerait ?
> 
> Ou bien quelqu'un saurait comment faire différemment ?




Tu télécharge ThemePark, tu télécharge une image format png de cette pomme (ou d'autre chose), tu l'as mets au format 21x21 (ou 16x16) puis tu changes l'image 61 du SartFile via ThemePark.


----------



## Vinz&lulux (25 Juin 2011)

Merci


----------



## Vinz&lulux (25 Juin 2011)

J'ai pas utilisé themepark, et j'ai réussi a changé la pomme du menubar 
Reste pus qu'a changer la pomme du démarrage ( si j'ai bien cherché c'est pas possible) et la pomme du choix des utilisateur ( sans "ravissante" si c'est possible, j'ai cru voir que c'est difficile a supprimer comme prog ).

En fait on voudrait changer toutes les pommes pour des pommes coloré apple,qui nous rappelle les couleur polaroid


----------



## Calderan (26 Juin 2011)

Vinz&lulux a dit:


> Reste pus qu'a changer la pomme du démarrage ( si j'ai bien cherché c'est pas possible)


Va voir par ici
Tu devrais y trouver ton bonheur


----------



## Fìx (27 Juin 2011)

Calderan a dit:


> Va voir par ici
> Tu devrais y trouver ton bonheur



Ou là....


----------



## Calderan (27 Juin 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Ou là....


les deux sont complémentaires effectivement. Avec les deux liens tu change tout


----------



## illan6 (7 Juillet 2011)

salut à tous, 

j'aurais voulu savoir comment on pourrait avoir ce theme sur mac os 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/718/capturedcran20110514184.png/

merci !


----------



## Ousitawi (21 Juillet 2011)

Bliim a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je suis nouveau à la fois sur le forum et à la fois dans le monde Mac.
> Je devrais recevoir mon MBP dans quelques jours et je voudrais dès le départ en profiter à fond donc je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un sait d'où viennent les icones du dock et le wallpaper de ce screen.
> ...



Bonsoir !!

Je suis à la recherche de la main avec les deux doigts en l'air qui remplace la pomme, quelqu'un saurait où je peux la trouver ?? :love:

Si le lien "screen" ne s'affiche pas, c'est le post 327 p.17

Merciiii :love:


----------



## Ousitawi (25 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Bon ba apparemment personne ne va pouvoir m'aider 

J'ai une autre question, comment on fait pour récupérer une icône à partir d'une image devianart ? Je pense que ce n'est pas possible, mais bon, si vous avez un tuyau je suis preneuse 

Merci ! :love:


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Juillet 2011)

Peux-tu être plus précise ?


----------



## Ousitawi (25 Juillet 2011)

Parfois sur devianart ils publient une image de leur desktop mais ils ne mettent pas de lien afin de pouvoir récupérer les icônes. Et vu que c'est en tout petit, on ne peut même pas les détourer sur photoshop, ça donne un résultat moche.

Est-ce que tu saurais faire ?


----------



## wath68 (25 Juillet 2011)

Tu peux toujours demander à l'auteur du screen, sur DeviantArt

Edit :


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Juillet 2011)

Ousitawi a dit:


> Parfois sur devianart ils publient une image de leur desktop mais ils ne mettent pas de lien afin de pouvoir récupérer les icônes. Et vu que c'est en tout petit, on ne peut même pas les détourer sur photoshop, ça donne un résultat moche.
> 
> Est-ce que tu saurais faire ?



Sinon, n'hésite pas à lire les posts au dessous de ces desktop (dans Deviant) tu peux y trouver de temps en temps le nom des icônes ou un lien pour les télécharger.


----------



## Ousitawi (26 Juillet 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Tu peux toujours demander à l'auteur du screen, sur DeviantArt
> 
> Edit :


 

Merci Christophe31 et Wath68 je ferai donc comme ça 

Et Wath68 WOW !! Merciiii tu es mon héro :love:


----------



## benyhex (27 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je voulais savoir si vous pouviez me trouver ce fond d'écran :
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5017/5421584582_69ca992519_o.png
Utilisé dans cet news :
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/187312/mac-os-x-la-barre-des-menus-vous-la-prendrez-en-noir
J'ai fait tout plein de recherche sur google/deviant/wallbase mais je n'ai rien trouvé et j'avoue qu'il me plait vraiment beaucoup.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Larme (27 Juillet 2011)

http://www.goodfon.ru/image/92719-2560x1600.jpg


----------



## benyhex (27 Juillet 2011)

Merci c'est vraiment super et très rapide.
Du coup j'ai l'impression d'être un gogole des recherches google :/


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2011)

Pour la barre des menus noire, si tu es passé à Mac OS 10.7 tu as Obsidian Menu bar qui offre une bonne compatibilité.


----------



## Larme (27 Juillet 2011)

Essaye _TinEye _plutôt que _Google_...


----------



## benyhex (27 Juillet 2011)

Euh Jmichel33 je sais pas si c'est à moi que tu parles mais si oui ben je suis pas sous lion mais encore sous SL et donc j'utilise aqua extreme qui fonctionne très bien 
Et merci à toi Larme je vais voir un peu comment fonctionne Tineye.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2011)

Oui, c'était à toi...
Pour ce qui est d'Aqua Extreme, j'ai eu quelques soucis avec lors du passage au Lion, tant mieux si tu n'en rencontres pas. C'est la raison pour laquelle je t'indiquais ce soft qui fait exactement à l'identique et qui lui, (pour moi) , est compatible 10.7


----------



## benyhex (27 Juillet 2011)

En fait aqua extreme est le prédecesseur de Obsidian, donc normal qu'il ne marche pas sous lion puisqu'il n'est pas compatible. Je sais que quand je ferais ma clean install (dans une maj ou deux) je ne réinstallerais pas Aqua extreme mais Obsidian.


----------



## benyhex (28 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous.

Je sais je repost :/
J'aurais voulu savoir si quelqu'un aurait pu me détourer l'elephant qu'il y a sur l'image.
Je voudrais m'en servir comme icone mais avec tous les trucs qu'il a autour ça ne rend pas super dans le dock.
Donc si vous avez un peu de temps ce serait super sympathique.
Merci beaucoup à vous.


----------



## Fìx (28 Juillet 2011)

benyhex a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Je sais je repost :/
> J'aurais voulu savoir si quelqu'un aurait pu me détourer l'elephant qu'il y a sur l'image.
> ...




T'as essayé avec Aperçu?  (alpha instantané)


PS : Ça fait petit pour une icône..... Théoriquement, une icône OSX (depuis Léopard) c'est 512x512px. (même si il est néanmoins rare de les voir à cette taille, c'est vrai)


----------



## benyhex (28 Juillet 2011)

On peut faire de la retouche avec Aperçu, je ne savais pas.
En fait j'utilise peu la retouche je me contentais de photofiltre sur PC et je suis toujours à la recherche d'un équivalent sous mac.
Bref sinon pour la taille oui je sais c'est un peu petit mais bon je verrais bien en essayant.
Et j'ai peut être posté trop vite car j'avais un peu de temps libre au boulot et du coup j'ai lancé paint et détouré à la gomme et je verrais ce que ça donne ce soir en Icone.
Merci quand même


----------



## wath68 (28 Juillet 2011)

Si tu veux un éléphant, look at that : http://findicons.com/search/elephant


----------



## kobeval (28 Juillet 2011)

je recherche un pack d'icônes pour la sidebar du finder histoire de mettre un peu de couleurs après la vague de gris apportée par Lion sur ces icônes...
merci d'avance, ah oui aussi si qq'un peut m'indiquer ou trouver les fichiers d'origines ou sinon j'essaierai avec liteicon.


----------



## Ousitawi (30 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour !

Je viens de changer les stacks de mes dossiers musiques bleus par des stacks des artistes correspondants.
Et c'est qu'il me reste pleins de dossiers bleus, j'ai fait le tour de beaucoup de sites et je n'arrive plus à trouver de nouvelles icônes, sauriez vous où je peux encore en trouver ?

Ou alors j'ai vu qu'il existe des logiciels de créations d'icônes, mais pas donnés ! Est-ce que vous connaîtriez un logiciel me permettant de les créer ou personnaliser ?
C'est possible de faire ça sous photoshop ?

Si vous ne voyez pas de quoi je parle, voici un lien :

http://www.iconspedia.com/pack/music-artists-16-0/

Merci !! :love:


----------



## Larme (31 Juillet 2011)

Il existe pas mal de p'tits programmes qui transforment des .png en .icns...


----------



## wath68 (31 Juillet 2011)

Ousitawi a dit:


> j'ai vu qu'il existe des logiciels de créations d'icônes, *mais pas donnés*
> ...
> C'est possible de faire ça sous photoshop ?



 il coute combien, Photoshop ?


----------



## link.javaux (31 Juillet 2011)

je recherche la liste des fichiers pour les Sartfiles sous lion

genre le 11.png c'est la pomme etc

ça existe déjà ?


----------



## Ousitawi (31 Juillet 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Il existe pas mal de p'tits programmes qui transforment des .png en .icns...



Oui ça j'ai déjà, ce que je voudrais c'est à partir d'un exemple qu'il y a dans le lien, créer un folder pour un groupe que j'ai mais que je n'ai pas trouvé sur internet.
En exemple, j'aime Avenged Sevenfold et je n'ai pas trouvé le petit dossier personnalisé sur internet :rose:



wath68 a dit:


> il coute combien, Photoshop ?



Hum... de mémoire ça coûte 800E... 
D'ailleurs, je l'ai sur PC, est-ce que quelqu'un sait si c'est compatible avec Mac, je pourrai le réinstaller facilement ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2011)

J'ai payé *Photoshop Elément 9* ... 109 CHF à la FNAC de Lausanne ... ce prix est dans les cordes de la majorité


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2011)

Non, Photoshop pour PC n'est pas compatible avec Mac OS X.

La seule solution est de construire sur ton Mac une partition avec Windows installé et d'y mettre ta version .exe

évites une machine virtuelle, les accès disque sont trop longs.


----------



## Larme (31 Juillet 2011)

Ousitawi a dit:


> Oui ça j'ai déjà, ce que je voudrais c'est à partir d'un exemple qu'il y a dans le lien, créer un folder pour un groupe que j'ai mais que je n'ai pas trouvé sur internet.
> En exemple, j'aime Avenged Sevenfold et je n'ai pas trouvé le petit dossier personnalisé sur internet :rose:


Un dossier classique doit se trouver au format .png...
Suffit d'un peu de connaissance sur Photoshop pour mettre cette image dessus...
Puis enregistrer en .png, et ensuite convertir ça en .icns


----------



## Ousitawi (31 Juillet 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Un dossier classique doit se trouver au format .png...
> Suffit d'un peu de connaissance sur Photoshop pour mettre cette image dessus...
> Puis enregistrer en .png, et ensuite convertir ça en .icns



Super ! Je suis bientôt en vacances je vais en profiter pour me pencher dessus 
Merci !


----------



## Ousitawi (3 Août 2011)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Il te faut utiliser ThemePark, faire Edit SartFile et modifire le 61 et 62.


 
Bonjour !

J'ai suivi ce que tu as écrit mais je n'ai pas compris comment modifier ces fichiers.
J'ai trouvé sur deviantart la pomme que je veux, comment je fais pour la remplacer ?

Merciii


----------



## Ousitawi (6 Août 2011)

Hello !

J'ai trouvé comment modifier les fichiers 61 et 62 mais ceux que j'ai trouvé sont beaucoup trop grands pour être appliqués :/
Je n'arrive pas à ouvrir des fichiers png sous Photoshop et quand dans Apperçu je réduis la taille de l'image et que je l'enregistre, ça ne prend pas en compte la modification, comment je peux faire pour avoir ces 2 images à la bonne taille ? 

Merciii 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/papple.png/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/233/papple2.png/

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h32 ----------




Larme a dit:


> Un dossier classique doit se trouver au format .png...
> Suffit d'un peu de connaissance sur Photoshop pour mettre cette image dessus...
> Puis enregistrer en .png, et ensuite convertir ça en .icns



Bonjour Larme !

J'ai donc réussi à créer mon icône de dossier mais je n'ai pas le choix d'enregistrer sous png, tu fais comment ? Tu enregistres en jpg et tu as un logiciel de conversion ? 

Merci !


----------



## wath68 (6 Août 2011)

Il est bizarre ton Photoshop.
Je ne l'ai pas, mais je suppose qu'il doit parfaitement ouvrir les .png et les enregistrer.

Sinon, c'est quelle taille qu'il te faut pour les deux pommes ?

P.S: ton application Apercu est bizarre aussi

Edit : ok c'est bon, c'est du 22x22.
Les voilà.


----------



## Larme (6 Août 2011)

_Enregistrer pour le web (Maj+Option+Cmd+S)_


----------



## Ousitawi (6 Août 2011)

Génial !!

Merci beaucoup :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Voici une icône de dock d'iCal. Comme vous le savez, Apple inscrit sur cette icône le mois en cours et le jour.
Je souhaiterais avoir la possibilité de changer le format du texte qui apparaît, notamment le 11 qui est en noir et que je voudrais mettre en blanc.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée où je pourrais trouver ce paramètre ?

Je suis sous Mac OS X 10.7

Merci !





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## benyhex (11 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis à la recherche de ce fond d'écran là (sans la pomme)
http://images.anandtech.com/doci/4485/Lion%20login.jpg
En fait je recherche des fond d'écrans qui sont texturé (je sais c'est pas un vrai verbe  ) dans ce style là.
Je sais pas trop sur quel site chercher et surtout qu'elle type de recherche faire 
Merci à tout ceux qui m&#8217;aideront.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Je n'ai pas exactement cette image, mais celle du système et sans la pomme....

Pour en faire un fond d'écran, vu la dimension du fichier (250x250), il faut disposer cela en mosaïque


----------



## benyhex (11 Août 2011)

Ok merci, je vais voir comment rendre ça en plus gros


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2011)

Cela ne donnera rien ! Ou plutôt cela va pixeliser...

Si tu veux t'en servir en fond d'écran il faut dans Préférences Système / Bureau et éco.d'écran / Bureau sélectionner la disposition en mosaïque.

Ainsi l'image de départ 250x250 s'adaptera à toute taille d'écran....sans déformation


----------



## benyhex (11 Août 2011)

Oui mais j'aurais voulu que le fichier en lui même soit plus gros pour ne pas à avoir à faire ça.
Et quand je disais rendre ça plus gros c'est pas en le grossissant mais en le copiant de multiple fois pour que ça soit mieux et du coup c'est bon


----------



## Candyce (16 Août 2011)

benyhex a dit:


> Oui mais j'aurais voulu que le fichier en lui même soit plus gros pour ne pas à avoir à faire ça.
> Et quand je disais rendre ça plus gros c'est pas en le grossissant mais en le copiant de multiple fois pour que ça soit mieux et du coup c'est bon



Je viens de faire la mise à jour de Lion et j'ai vu que le fond d'écran (le gris métallique) était un poil plus clair que celui que tu as posté. Savez vous où je peux le trouver (en grand format) ? Ou à défaut comment changer la couleur de la police du finder ?


----------



## Larme (16 Août 2011)

Je crois que tu cherches ceci :
Je cite le voisin, mais bon, c'est ma source, donc bon...


----------



## Candyce (17 Août 2011)

Effectivement c'est ce que je recherche mais je ne sais pas comment faire pour avoir cette image en 1024x640 par exemple (faire une mosaïque en fait). Alors je me suis dit que quelqu'un savait peut être où la trouver ou comment faire...


----------



## Larme (17 Août 2011)

Si c'est juste pour l'utiliser en tant que fond d'écran, tu peux choisir d'utiliser cette image en mosaique. C'est une option dans _Fond d'écran et Économiseur d'écran_.
Sinon, il faut passer par une application tierce.


----------



## Candyce (17 Août 2011)

C'est effectivement pour mettre en fond d'écran mais pas celui du bureau, celui du finder donc pas d'option mosaïque =S
Quelle application pourrait faire ça ? ^^


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2011)

Je suppose que Gimp doit pouvoir le faire (je l'utilise pas).


----------



## 1uo (18 Août 2011)

Salut,

dîtes, savez-vous s'il existe un fond d'écran qui lirait en direct les flux RSS? De façon à avoir toujours avoir les mises à jour de Tumblr ou de blog en fond d'écran


----------



## Larme (18 Août 2011)

J'suis sûr qu'avec GeekTool il y a moyen de faire quelque chose...
Dans ce cas, go http://forums.macg.co/customisation/le-fil-des-coups-de-pouces-pour-geektool-269890.html ?


----------



## benyhex (21 Août 2011)

Salut à tous,

J'aurais voulu savoir comment on peut changer les trois petites diodes de fermeture/reduction/agrandissement ??
Je sais pas quel logiciel il faut utiliser :/
Merci d'avance


----------



## wath68 (21 Août 2011)

Salut.

Tu peux utiliser ThemePark (pas compatible avec Lion), et après il reste juste à trouver les bonnes images-resources à remplacer.
Là je ne peux pas t'aider, ThemePark refuse de s'ouvrir chez moi.

Et rappelons-le, *copie* tout les fichiers que tu t'apprêtes à modifier dans un dossier (pour pouvoir revenir en arrière), et *sauvegarde* avant toutes opérations !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2011)

Effectivement, Theme Park absolument pas compatible Lion... pas de bêta en vue non plus... je crains qu'il faille abandonner cette idée, tout du moins sous Mac OS 10.7


----------



## Candyce (21 Août 2011)

Bonjour bonjour !

Je cherche désespérément la police de cette "horloge murale", en vain. Quelqu'un aurait une idée ? J'ai utilisé what is font (ou un truc du genre) mais ça n'a pas marché.

http://www.vladstudio.com/fr/wallpaperclock/details.php?black_cat_white_cat_color1


----------



## Btz (21 Août 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je tourne actuellement sous une config 2d pour mon dock et je voulais simplement savoir comment réduire l'écart qu'il y avait entre une fenêtre (ouverte au max) et mon dock. Il me se semble qu'il faille modifier un png dans les CoreServices mais je ne sais plus lequel. Si qq'un pouvait m'éclairer la dessus ce serait top.
Bonne fin de soirée
Btz

PS: un screen pour mieux voir le truc --> SCREEN


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Août 2011)

Candyce a dit:


> Bonjour bonjour !
> 
> Je cherche désespérément la police de cette "horloge murale", en vain. Quelqu'un aurait une idée ? J'ai utilisé what is font (ou un truc du genre) mais ça n'a pas marché.
> 
> http://www.vladstudio.com/fr/wallpaperclock/details.php?black_cat_white_cat_color1



Il y a d'autres outils de recherche disponibles :
http://www.webdesignerdepot.com/2008/12/7-free-tools-to-identify-a-font/


Mais tu peux toujours envoyer un message à Vlad ("Dear Vlad, I'm a big fan of your work, etc.").


----------



## wath68 (21 Août 2011)

Oui, et en attendant sa réponse éventuelle, faire un tour sur Dafont.com et regarder dans les polices Script

@ Btz : aucune idée de quel fichier changer, d'ailleurs je ne savais même pas que c'était possible.


----------



## Candyce (21 Août 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Il y a d'autres outils de recherche disponibles :
> http://www.webdesignerdepot.com/2008/12/7-free-tools-to-identify-a-font/
> 
> 
> Mais tu peux toujours envoyer un message à Vlad ("Dear Vlad, I'm a big fan of your work, etc.").



J'ai déjà fait le tour de ces outils. malheureusement, c'est vraiment une police "calligraphiée" et je ne peux donc pas répondre à toutes les questions.. >.< Le pire c'est qu'elle est  super connue ! Je vais donc tenter la seconde option, même si je n'y crois pas beaucoup =S

J'espère que quelqu'un passera et aura un flash xD

Edit : 104 pages de Dafont... huhuhu... xD


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2011)

Lorsque je recherche une fonte c'est ici

http://www.fonts.com/findfonts/searchresults.htm?classification=Calligraphy

J'ai mis spécifiquement "Calligraphy", car la police que tu recherches appartient à cette classification, et il y en plus de 900 !!!

J'ai déjà vu cette fonte, il me semble qu'elle porte un prénom féminin... peut-être cela peut t'aider.

En tous les cas, ce n'est pas en recherchant dans les fichiers source de WallPaperClock, car ce sont des fichiers .png déjà dessinés pour chaque date et heure....


----------



## Candyce (22 Août 2011)

Merci, je vais essayer ^^

J'ai vu pour les fichiers wallpaper clocks, c'est la première chose que j'ai fait pour savoir de quelle police il s'agissait :rallyes:

Edit : j'ai fait toutes les pages du lien que tu m'as donné (plus de 1900 polices >.<) sans succès... je sens que je vais craquer xD


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Août 2011)

Tu n'auras pas besoin de craquer : http://www.dafont.com/fr/cac-pinafore.font (j'ai testé avec January et Wednesday, comme sur le wallpaper : ça colle ).


----------



## Candyce (22 Août 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Tu n'auras pas besoin de craquer : http://www.dafont.com/fr/cac-pinafore.font (j'ai testé avec January et Wednesday, comme sur le wallpaper : ça colle ).



Han !!!  
Merci mille fois !!!! Comment as tu fait ? =D


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Août 2011)

J'ai fait preuve d'obstination et cherché prioritairement des polices gratuites (pour un usage personnel en tout cas)... Et je trouve dafont.com particulièrement pratique à utiliser. Avec l'extension AutoPagerize pour Safari, il est possible de parcourir très vite les pages sans avoir à cliquer à chaque fois pour passer à la page suivante. Voilà.


----------



## Candyce (22 Août 2011)

C'est fou... J'ai du la rater alors... Parce que j'ai fait plus de 125 pages sur dafont >.< Un énorme merci en tout cas !!:love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> J'ai fait preuve d'obstination et cherché prioritairement des polices gratuites (pour un usage personnel en tout cas)... Et je trouve dafont.com particulièrement pratique à utiliser. Avec l'extension AutoPagerize pour Safari, il est possible de parcourir très vite les pages sans avoir à cliquer à chaque fois pour passer à la page suivante. Voilà.



Effectivement, tu as raison de préciser *pour un usage personnel*, car la plupart des fontes gratuites sur dafont.com ne sont pas utilisables en dehors de la sphère privée, gratuit ne voulant pas dire libre de droit.
Quoiqu'il en soit cette fonte calligraphiée est superbe, mais ne pas s'aviser à en faire une police système : gare aux soucis !

Merci aussi du conseil à propos de l'extension *autopagerize* de Safari ! 100% utile ! Mais il ne semble pas être compatible avec Safari 5.1


----------



## iAlexy (23 Août 2011)

Quelqu'un a une solution pour mettre le dock 2D transparent sur Lion ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2011)

iAlexy a dit:


> Quelqu'un a une solution pour mettre le dock 2D transparent sur Lion ?



TinkerTool possède cette option.


----------



## SilverCore (23 Août 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Dans Préférence système, Général, et Apparence il est possible de changer la couleur général des boutons, menus et fenêtre (bleu et gris). Je voudrais savoir si il y a une application qui permet d'ajouter des couleur en plus (rouge ,jaune, vert etc ...) Merci


----------



## Btz (23 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> @ Btz : aucune idée de quel fichier changer, d'ailleurs je ne savais même pas que c'était possible.



Arf :/ c'est pas grv merci quand même. Si qq'un à une idée je suis preneur 
Bonne après-midi
Btz


----------



## Larme (23 Août 2011)

SilverCore a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde !
> 
> Dans Préférence système, Général, et Apparence il est possible de changer la couleur général des boutons, menus et fenêtre (bleu et gris). Je voudrais savoir si il y a une application qui permet d'ajouter des couleur en plus (rouge ,jaune, vert etc ...) Merci


 
ThemePark ?
Enfin, tu changes toi-même tes éléments... Suffit après de les trouver à ta couleur préférée.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2011)

Larme a dit:


> ThemePark ?
> Enfin, tu changes toi-même tes éléments... Suffit après de les trouver à ta couleur préférée.



Oui, bien évidemment ThemePark est la solution idéale, mais précisons que sous Mac OS Lion, inutilisable, malheureusement...


----------



## SilverCore (23 Août 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses, je vais donc attendre que ThemePark soit compatible avec Lion ^^


----------



## dd44 (4 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
je suis nouveau sur Geektool, pour ce qui est de la date, de la météo et de l'heure c'est ok, mais j'ai flashé sur ce screen : http://projects.tynsoe.org/en/geektool/shots/shot34.jpg

J'aimerai savoir comment mettre cet effet de sable au premier plan avec les informations a moitié cachées derrières ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Fìx (4 Septembre 2011)

Salut!

Alors tu as dans l'ordre (de l'arrière plan au premier plan) :


Un wall (tout simplement mis avec les Pref d'OSX)
Les informations GeekTool (Heure et date)
Une image des dunes découpées en transparence avec photoshop, enregistrée soit en PSD soit en PNG et insérée en tant qu'Image avec Geektool par dessus.

Exemple (découpé rapidement) :



​


----------



## dd44 (4 Septembre 2011)

Merci pour t'as réponse, c'est nickel et merci pour le découpage de la dune !
C'est du service rapide ici !
Faudrait juste trouver le wall maintenant :/


----------



## Fìx (4 Septembre 2011)

dd44 a dit:


> Merci pour t'as réponse, c'est nickel et merci pour le découpage de la dune !
> C'est du service rapide ici !
> Faudrait juste trouver le wall maintenant :/



Regarde ici. 


_(trouvé avec http://www.tineye.com/  )_




(Quoi?? Tu parles pas russe?!! :mouais:  )


----------



## dd44 (4 Septembre 2011)

Franchement chapeau 

Je parle pas le russe non, m'enfin, je vais m'en sortir quand même !
Encore merci !

Et j'en profite aussi, je rechercher une icône pour Mail, une boite aux lettres américaine, vous savez, avec le petit truc rouge sur le coté, si quelqu'un sais où trouver sa ..


----------



## Dap-Dap (4 Septembre 2011)

dd44 a dit:


> Et j'en profite aussi, je rechercher une icône pour Mail, une boite aux lettres américaine, vous savez, avec le petit truc rouge sur le coté, si quelqu'un sais où trouver sa ..



IconFinder :

http://www.iconfinder.com/search/?q=mailbox



(faut parler anglais par contre, mais je crois que c'est plus accessible ! =P )


----------



## dd44 (4 Septembre 2011)

Magnifique !

Vous avez embellit mon après-midi pluvieuse.


----------



## wath68 (4 Septembre 2011)

et la seule, la vraie, la boite aux lettres de Ned Flanders lol


----------



## Dap-Dap (4 Septembre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> la boite aux lettres de Ned Flanders lol


----------



## dd44 (4 Septembre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> et la seule, la vraie, la boite aux lettres de Ned Flanders lol



Excellent !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2011)

Sympa la boîte en effet .


----------



## Tekila-Religion (11 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, je souhaiterais modifier mon dock avec candybar, savez-vous ou je peut en trouver ? merci


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2011)

Deviantart par exemple.


----------



## wath68 (11 Septembre 2011)

Iconpaper


----------



## link.javaux (14 Septembre 2011)

Je recherche... quelqu'un qui s'aurait m'aider à modifier un thème bowtie

J'aimerai ce thème: LINK
Mais ! j'aimerai lui ajouter un aperçu de la pochette très petit genre ce thème: LINK


----------



## Keitaro4 (16 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

En premier merci pour toutes les infos que vous donnez, c'est impressionnant. Je tates plutôt bien sur la custom Iphone mais je démarre sous Mac.

Wath et Link, j'ai fouillé sur une bonne centaine de pages pour trouver vos docks respectifs qui sont juste parfaits, simples et efficaces.

Malheureusement, tous les liens donnés sont morts depuis 

Puis-je abuser et vous demander un petit lien viable ? 

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## wath68 (16 Septembre 2011)

Hello, merci, bienvenue et tout et tout 

Pour Link, je ne sais plus qu'est-ce qu'il utilise.

Chez moi, mon Dock est masqué et j'utilise un skin Bowtie, à savoir Span No Hover by Simon Brix (pour le titre d'iTunes en cours + l'heure) plus l'application DragThing, qui remplace mon Dock, mais où je peux choisir quelle application afficher ou pas.


----------



## Keitaro4 (16 Septembre 2011)

Super ! Merci Wath !

Il est super complet Dragthing j'ai pas encore trouvé comment rajouter des icônes (je reste avec la corbeille pour l'instant ^^)

Je tatonne mais je test et je vous poste un prit aperçu 

Edit : Je vais passer pour un boulet mais comment rajoutes-tu des apps à côté de la corbeille ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h43 ----------

C'est bon j'ai compris le principe 

Faut encore que je trouve comment laisser uniquement le texte 

Petit Up dès que j'ai gagné !


----------



## irma333 (17 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

J'avais récupéré tout un fichiers d'icones vraiment choupinetteskikoulol sur ce style de design : 






Mais j'ai supprimé le dossier et je n'arrive pas à retrouver la collection...  Avez vous une idée d'où puis-je la trouver?

Merki


----------



## wath68 (17 Septembre 2011)

Hello.

Je n'ai jamais vu ce set.
Peut-être qu'avec un peu de chance il se trouve sur PixelGirl.
Le site en a pas mal du même style ... euh choupiloulikikounounilol  

Edit : en consultant les infos de l'image que tu as postée, on arrive ici :


----------



## irma333 (17 Septembre 2011)

Ui j'avais vu ce set mais ce n'est pas le bon. Dans le dossier que j'avais, il y avait des fruits, pleins d'animaux, quelques objets... C'était vraiment complet. Rhaaaa jme déteste 

Merci quand même.

EDIT : thanks God! J'ai été fouiller à tout hasard sur mon ancien ordi et je les ai retrouvé!


----------



## link.javaux (17 Septembre 2011)

Keitaro4 a dit:


> Wath et Link, j'ai fouillé sur une bonne centaine de pages pour trouver vos docks respectifs qui sont juste parfaits, simples et efficaces.



c'est une recette secrets de ma grand mère


----------



## Keitaro4 (18 Septembre 2011)

link.javaux a dit:


> c'est une recette secrets de ma grand mère




Aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh !!

Y a de l'amour dedans c'est pour ça 

Bon testé dragthing mais je vais faire autrement. Y a une taille à respecter pour créer une icône ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2011)

Pas spécialement ça peut aller de 16x16 à 1024x1024 .


----------



## Keitaro4 (18 Septembre 2011)

Bon, jme cherche un ptit pack d'icônes noires si l'un d'entre vous en a un sous la main je prend avec plaisir.

Merci Corentin pour la réponse


----------



## Keitaro4 (20 Septembre 2011)

Finalement je recherche les icônes originales du mac pour pouvoir les modifier moi-même sous photoshop.

Quelqu'un sait ou je peux les trouver (soit dans le mac soit sur internet) ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2011)

Il y'en a pas mal dans l'application CandyBar.
Tu fais un clic droit sur l'application : Afficher le contenu du paquet -> Resources -> back-up.
Sinon Disque dur -> Système -> Bibliothèque -> CoreServices -> CoreTypes.bundle -> Afficher le contenu du paquet -> Contents -> Resources.


----------



## m4x91 (26 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas a changer la police de la menu bar, vous utilisez quoi pour le faire ? Avec TinkerTool ca ne fonctionne pas

PS : Je suis sous Lion


----------



## cooltofchris (26 Septembre 2011)

M4X91 essais ce lien  y a un tuto vidéo avec


----------



## groudon41 (26 Septembre 2011)

bonjour a toute et a tous , j'ai trouvé 3 a 4 technique pour personnaliser son mac , les voila .
comme  dit en dessous , les new proposition et les testeur pour mac os .5 , .6  et .7 sont les bienvenu ,ainsi que les message de remarque ( bien , pas  bien , bien expliqué , mal expliqué , etc...) me contacter par mp ou  sur le post pour ca.


*après la lecture d'un vieux àvosMac ,  j'ai retrouvé une page qui indiquais comment modifier le contenue de la  page " a propos de ce mac " ( article : De l'overclock " virtuel  " )  qui nous mettais en garde de cette manip qui est bonne pour les  arnaqueur , ou les vrais overclockeur pour mettre a jour leur " a propos  de ce mac "
( technique que je ne donnerais pas , vu le "danger" qu'elle permet )
Je  me suis dit , si c'est possible pour une page ,  ça dois être possible  pour d'autre . et je me suis mit  la recherche d'autre document du même  style modifiable a la manière du  " a propos de ce mac " , et j'en ai  trouvé 4
j'avais envi de les modifier , car ça vas faire 5 ans que je  connais mon imac , et je me disais , "j'aimerais bien qu'il me tutoie ,  au lieux de me vouvoyer , c'est plus "cool" ", maintenant , c'est chose  faite*


_*Le premier . il permet de modifier un bon nombre de message d'alerte du mac :*_

Allez dans système , bibliothèque , coreservices ,  et affichez le contenu du paquet de loginwindows . 
Arrivé la , aller dans  resources et cherchez le dossier "  French.lproj " .
Une  fois trouvé et ouvert , ouvrez le fichier " loginwindows.string " avec   textEdit ou tout autre logiciel de traitement de texte . 
Et voila , vous avez accès a beaucoup de message d'alerte du mac , comme celui-ci  : 
Dans le " forcer a quitter " , au moment de forcer a quitter une application, il vous dit :

_ voulez vous réellement forcer (nom de l'app ) a quitter?
toute modification non enregistré sera perdue 

Moi,  je l'ai modifié en comme sa : 

_Tu veut réellement forcer (nom de l'app ) à quitter , c'est pas une erreur ?
/!/Toute les modification non enregistrée que tu a apporté a tes document ouvert dans cette application seront perdue. /!/
C'est plus convivial . 
.
il  y en a d'autre , des message modifiable , comme le redémarrage , la  fermeture de session annulé car une application est ouverte , etc ...


_*le  deuxième . il permet de modifier ce message : L&#8217;application (nom de  l'app ) a quitté inopinément.  Le système et les autres applications  n&#8217;ont pas été affectés.Voulez-vous envoyer un rapport de bogue à Apple ?*_

Toujours  dans coreservices , affichez le paquet de CrashSubmitter . ensuite ,  allez dans Contents , resources et cherchez le dossier "  French.lproj "  .
ouvrez avec textedit  le document crashdump.strings . 


_*
le troisième . il permet de modifier les message de "mise a jour de logiciel"*_

toujours  et encore  dans coreservices , affichez le paquet de mise a jour de  logiciel . ensuite , allez dans Contents , resources et cherchez le  dossier "  French.lproj " .
ouvrez avec textedit  le document localizable.strings . 

/!\il y a un petit bug, les modif n'apparaise pas, même après redémarage.faudrais que je re-teste


_*le quatrième : permet de modifier les icône et les message des modificateur de préférence du panneau " préférence système "*_

faites  demi-tour : passez de coreservices a bibliothèque . allez dans le  dossier " preference pane " , et affichez le paquet du .prefpane que  vous voulez modifier ( attention , les nom sont en anglais . ) par  exemple , pour date et heure ( dateAndTime ) , après avoir affiché le  contenu du paquet , aller dans contents et ressource la il y a l'icône  en .tiff de date et heure . 
ou pour comptes ( accounts ) , après  avoir affiché le contenu du paquet , aller dans contents , ressource et  French.lproj ; ouvrez le fichier localizable.strings , et modifier la  phrase que vous voulez .

_*vous n'avez plus qu'a modifier*_

*peut  être que d'autre technique viendront . ( testé sur mac os 10.1 à 10.4  .Si des testeur se propose pour vérifier sur os 1.5 et 10.6 , il seront  les bienvenu , ceux qui découvre d'autre fichier du même type modifiable  seront aussi les bienvenu.)
je pence que ses technique s'applique  aussi a n'importe quel application, mais il vaut mieux ne parler que des   fichier modifiable du dossier système *

*l'équipe : 
créateur : michel.g
testeur sur mac os 10.1 à 10.4 : michel.g
testeur sur mac os 10.5 : (apparement fonctionnel d'après des test anonyme, mais pas confirmé)
testeur sur mac os 10.6 : **(apparement fonctionnel d'après des test anonyme, mais pas confirmé)*
*testeur sur mac os 10.7 : (aucun test)

voila .bonne bidouille et bonne personalisation  *


----------



## m4x91 (26 Septembre 2011)

Faut remplacer à la main quoi, c'est fait merci


----------



## wath68 (26 Septembre 2011)

groudon41 a dit:


> Moi,  je l'ai modifié en comme sa :
> 
> _Tu veut réellement forcer (nom de l'app ) à quitter , c'est pas une erreur ?
> /!/Toute les modification non enregistrée que tu a apporté a tes document ouvert dans cette application seront perdue. /!/
> C'est plus convivial .



:mouais: Je préfère que mon Mac me vouvoie, plutôt qu'il ne me tutoie avec autant de fautes dans le texte.

Et puis je n'ai rien compris ; c'est qui, c'est quoi cette équipe ?


----------



## scherel (28 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je cherche les icônes pour menubar intitules "clean" *en noir *.

Ce sont généralement les plus petites icônes que l'on peut voir sur certains shoots (notamment celui de _Wath_ par exemple) mais je ne trouve plus le lien de téléchargement....

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Stan.


----------



## Liroy (28 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir a tous, voila, je voudrais savoir comment customiser la barre d'état en haut, comment la rendre noir et les écriture blanche. 

J'avait essayé nocturne mais ça modifie tout, c'est pas ce que je recherche.


----------



## wath68 (28 Septembre 2011)

scherel a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je cherche les icônes pour menubar intitules "clean" *en noir *.
> 
> ...



De quelles icônes parles-tu ?
Je ne crois pas avoir modifié d'icônes dans ma barre des menus.


----------



## scherel (28 Septembre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> De quelles icônes parles-tu ?
> Je ne crois pas avoir modifié d'icônes dans ma barre des menus.




L'icone wifi sur ton dernier screenshot n'est pas d'origine il me semble ?


----------



## wath68 (28 Septembre 2011)

Ha oui, exact, sorry.

Tu la trouveras ici : http://killaaaron.deviantart.com/art/Snow-Leopard-White-Theme-157886219
Il y a aussi la batterie, Spotlight et le volume.


----------



## scherel (28 Septembre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Ha oui, exact, sorry.
> 
> Tu la trouveras ici : http://killaaaron.deviantart.com/art/Snow-Leopard-White-Theme-157886219
> Il y a aussi la batterie, Spotlight et le volume.




Merci bien !


----------



## panda07 (1 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
j'aimerais beaucoup avoir la barre de défilement de lion (façon ios) dans snow leopard. Cela est il possible ?
Merci


----------



## Neyres (1 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'utilise Screentaker pour "encadrer" mes screen shots de iPhone.
Existe-t-il le même genre de soft pour "habiller" facilement les capture d'écran Mac ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2011)

Qui n'est pas toujours visible c'est ça ? Non ce n'est pas possible par contre il y'a plusieurs thèmes Lion pour Snow Leopard sur DeviantArt.


----------



## Syboo (4 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai lu les derniers post de ce topic. Je voulais savoir si il y avait des logiciels, maintenant compatible avec lion, pour changer le dock  j'ai lu genre superdocker, mais c'est très flou sur les mise à jours avec lion. Merci


----------



## scherel (4 Octobre 2011)

Candybar marche tres bien.


----------



## Syboo (4 Octobre 2011)

j'aimerais éviter les logiciels payant si c'est possible ^^


----------



## Ralph_ (6 Octobre 2011)

Hello à tous...

Steve est mort, et je me suis repassé la vidéo de la campagne Think Different en souvenir. Cette campagne était tellement forte que je me suis mis a chercher des wallpapers qui en découleraient. malheureusement sans succès.

Donc si quelqu'un à ça en stock je suis preneur

&#63743; Think Simple. Think Different


----------



## wath68 (6 Octobre 2011)

Il y a ça :


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2011)

Sympa ce site, merci !


----------



## Scalounet (13 Octobre 2011)

Je fais mumuse !!


----------



## wath68 (13 Octobre 2011)

C'est laid ... très laid.


----------



## Syboo (13 Octobre 2011)

ça vire au gore là....


----------



## Scalounet (13 Octobre 2011)

Zut ! 
Dire que jai hésité a lui mettre des lunettes !!


----------



## supreme (14 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
je viens de passer à Lion avec mon MBP '10, et pas de soucis sauf évidemment quelques modifications esthétique à refaire, rien de compliqué quoi.

Juste qu'avec SL j'avais les icônes de mes films / séries (.avi) qui étaient animés, c'est à dire avec une miniature du fichier video en question, avec un bouton play cliquable, et la video se lançait comme ça dans l'icône.
Bon c'était pas vraiment utile, mais toujours plus jolie que l'icône de fichier video de base.

Bref tout ça pour dire que je ne sais pas retrouver le logiciel qui faisait ça... :mouais:

Une idée messieurs?


----------



## wath68 (14 Octobre 2011)

Sélectionne l'affichage en icônes dans le Finder 
Et dans les options de présentation, vérifier que la case "Aperçu à la place de l'icône" est bien cochée.





Au besoin, augmenter la taille des icônes jusqu'à ce que le bouton Play apparaisse lors du passage de la souris.


----------



## supreme (14 Octobre 2011)

Merci wath.

Malheureusement tout était déjà réglé comme ça, j'ai quand même augmenter les icônes au cas ou, redémarrer même, rien ne change. C'est pour ça que je pensais que c'était un logiciel tierce. Peut être un bug de jeunesse de Lion.

C'est pas bien grave au pire, mais si qq'un à une idée...


----------



## just1 (30 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je poste mon message dans le bon thread cette fois ci....

Je souhaiterais remplacer l'icône de base du disque dur MACINTOSH HD par une icône représentant un SSD.

Je sais comment faire pour faire la modif, mais je n'ai pas trouvé d'icône sympa de SSD...
Savez vous où je peux en trouver ou en connaissez vous?

Merci d'avance


----------



## akegata (30 Octobre 2011)

bonsoir, pour changer l'icône tu peux passer par candybar

sinon quelques icônes* ici ici ici 
*bonne soirée


----------



## Calderan (31 Octobre 2011)

akegata a dit:


> bonsoir, pour changer l'icône tu peux passer par candybar
> 
> sinon quelques icônes* ici ici ici
> *bonne soirée


3 excellents sites auxquels je me permets de rajouter celui-ci : http://findicons.com/


----------



## Dap-Dap (31 Octobre 2011)

Calderan a dit:


> 3 excellents sites auxquels je me permets de rajouter celui-ci : http://findicons.com/



http://www.iconfinder.com/ peut être serviable aussi


----------



## just1 (31 Octobre 2011)

Merci beaucoup les amis pour vos adresses !

Comme je ne trouvais pas d'icône a mon goût, j'ai demandé à mon ami graphiste de m'en faire une. 
On est parti de l'icône SSD du site d'Apple (rubrique MacBook Air) et on l'a modifié.

Je vous la mets à dispo en ligne si vous voulez!


----------



## K-rim (31 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour bonjour ! J'ai découvert il y a quelques heures vos oeuvres  . J'ai voulu m'y essayé, mais j'ai beaucoup de mal avec GeekTool . Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider un peu ? J'ai beau cherché sur google, les tutus et tout .. Je n'y arrive vraiment pas :/ Je peux quand même pas être aussi null ! Je pense que j'ai juste besoin de quelques conseils plus frais que ceux que j'ai trouvé, et plus ... Français 

Autre chose ... Quelqu'un peut me dire quels sont les scripts utiliser sur ce screen pour la date, la météo et l'heure ? Je les trouve simple et super  
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/capturedecran20111029a1.png/

Et pour celui ci, seulement la date : 
https://skitch.com/christof/grttm/capture-decran-2011-10-29-a-22.54.11

Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## wath68 (31 Octobre 2011)

Hello.

Tu trouveras beaucoup de conseils et d'astuces ici : http://forums.macg.co/customisation/le-fil-des-coups-de-pouces-pour-geektool-269890.html


----------



## K-rim (31 Octobre 2011)

C'est quoi cette habitude à diriger les gens vers un lien pour soit disant les aider ?  
J'ai déjà été sur ce topic d'une quarantaine de pages, et c'est un peu fouilli et périmé ... 
J'aimerai une vraie aide si c'est possible, merci .


----------



## Syboo (31 Octobre 2011)

oui mais ta question se porte uniquement sur geektool, ce ne serais pas plus simple de le poster dans le topic spécialisé de geektool?


----------



## wath68 (31 Octobre 2011)

Et pourtant, tout les scripts se trouvent là-bas.
Si tu n'as pas envie de lire et que tu veux juste attendre qu'on t'apporte la réponse sur un plateau, ben tant pis pour toi alors.

La date, ce n'est pas GeekTool.
L'heure, c'est un simple script.
La météo, le script se trouve dans le fil dédié ... dans les premières pages je crois, en plus.

 Je crois que je vais fermer ce topic, qui est quand même un peu bordélique et ne facilite pas les recherches.

Edit : CLOSED


----------

